# Die Servergemeinschaft müffelt



## Respawn (23. September 2008)

Moin, irgendwie geht mir die Community auf meinem Server auf'n Keks.
Keiner hat Lust auf irgendeine Weise zu kommunizieren. Es wird einfach nur geschwiegen und gekloppt. Hier und da mal 'n kleiner Flame-War, aber das is ja auch kein wirklicher Austausch.

Desweiteren wird Bedarf gewürfelt... und zwar auf alles. Wieso? Klar, Geld verdienen für's Mount später auf Level 20. Aber da Klassen/Rassen bei den Warhammer Items angegeben sind, verstehe ich nicht, wie man so _dreist_ sein kann und den Leuten ihre Beute wegrollt. Das ist nicht mal in WoW so schlimm.
Und das führt mich zu meinem ersten Punkt: Es wird nicht gesprochen. Keine Ahnung, ob es nur mich stört, dass das tolle blaue 2H Schwert durch Bedarfwurf an einen Erzmagier geht, aber es sagt niemand was und wenn man die Leute darauf anspricht kommt auch keine Reaktion. 

Ich bin wirklich einiges gewohnt von meinem WoW-Server, kein Thema. Aber das hier finde ich schon reichlich seltsam. Die paar Leute, mit denen ich dann doch mal ganz normal sprechen konnte bestätigen diesen Eindruck, den ich bisher in Warhammer hatte.

*Unsere Theorie ist, dass die Leute:*
- zu schüchtern sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- den Chat nicht lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- nicht mit dem Chatsystem zurechtkommen(obwohl es ja dem von Blizzards Spiel sehr ähnlich ist)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- nen derben Egotrip fahren. (mein Char, meine Gilde, mein Block in Altdorf-City)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- alle im Teamspeak rumhängen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mich würde mal interessieren, wie es euch auf eurem Server so geht...

(Bitte keine allgemeinen WoW vs War Vergleiche, ich bin's leid)


----------



## Lari (23. September 2008)

Kommunikation beschränkt sich bei mir auf Gildeninternes oder "hilfestellungen" in Szenarien.
Ab und zu, wenn ich es denn mitbekomme, antworte ich auch auf Fragen im /1

Die Bedarf-Würfler werden von mir nicht mehr geheilt, eventuell aus der Gruppe gekickt. Mach ich mir garkeine Gedanken drum.


----------



## DocFloppy (23. September 2008)

Bei den Bedarfwürflern gibts auch noch viele bei denen das WoW-System im Kopf hängt.

Da gibts ne leichte Rüstung...cool ich trag doch leichte Rüstung, und zack auf Bedarf gewürfelt.
Auch wenn da meinetwegen Hexenjäger steht. 

Aber hast in mancherlei Hinsicht Recht. Chat is tote Hose (siehe diverse Threads hier).


----------



## Albatou (23. September 2008)

"-Alle im Teamspeak rumhängen" gewinnt mit 1:0^^

Zu dem Need-Bullshit sag ich nichts. Ist man aus WoW schon lange gewohnt. Also Wayne^^


----------



## S.E.Lain (23. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> "-Alle im Teamspeak rumhängen" gewinnt mit 1:0^^
> 
> Zu dem Need-Bullshit sag ich nichts. Ist man aus WoW schon lange gewohnt. Also Wayne^^



/sign

und naja einfach ne gilde suchen mit paar netten leuten da kann man gut quatschen und fein open-rvr machen und naja eig sonst auch noch alles mögliche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2008)

Warum wollen alle, das sich alle fünf minuten irgendwer im Chat über vollkommen sinnfreie und belanglose Dinge unterhält?

Wenn ich Quatsche, dann in der Gilde bzw. im TS... mehr brauch ich net, mit mehr als der Gilde bin ich net unterwegs!

Es ist die ganze Zeit irgendwas zu tun, da bleibt auch nicht die Zeit und die Lust Arien in den Chat zu schreiben, da wird von einer Schlacht in die Nächste gewetzt um den Feind soweit wie möglich in die Steinzeit zu prüglen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badabumm (23. September 2008)

also ich kann nur den grund sagen warum ich mich aus dem chat raushalte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab seeeehr lang wow gespielt.... und die letzen 1-2 jahre hat sich meine kommunikation auf die geilde reduziert, weil ich sonst entweder einen herzkasperl bekommen hätte oder sachen gegen wände geworfen hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aus diessem grund bin ich jetzt vielleicht etwas zurückhaltend um mich vor den pösen wow kiddies die jetzt war spielen zu schützen! (is nicht gaaaanz ernst gemeint)

lg


----------



## Albatou (23. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum wollen alle, das sich alle fünf minuten irgendwer im Chat über vollkommen sinnfreie und belanglose Dinge unterhält?



Genau so seh ich das auch, um Blödsinn zu labern benutz ich auch ausschliesslich das Buffed Forum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## starfither (23. September 2008)

naja ist auch bei uns so..... es wird kaum geredet in normale channels wenn man aber in grp ist wird schon recht viel geredet und spass gemacht aber sonst ist alles leise und still man bekommt irgendwan eine einladung ohne irgendwas zu sagen naja egal...


ich habe bis jetzt nicht erlebt das jemand bedarf auf etwas machte wo er nicht braucht immer wurde gier gemacht oder gepasst ich finde es mehr als fair den schlisslich kann ja etwas für einen auch was dropen und anderer macht auch need


----------



## Churchak (23. September 2008)

lieber nen stillen chat als das,wie eben am Phönixtor,so ne planschbirne einen 15 minuten die ohren vollseiert. Ka obs mir nur so geht,aber mein gedanke war in dem moment nur "bitte nicht diese besserwissenden nullis auch hier noch."  zumal ich noch ned die ignor funktion gefunden hab :/


----------



## Piratenwutz (23. September 2008)

Gerade im Probe-Monat tummeln sich viele Deppen im Spiel die bald weg sind.

Die Leute werden gesprächig wenn man ihnen einfach mal HILFT. Wer seine Klasse gut spielt kommt schnell ins Gespräch.


----------



## Alsi (23. September 2008)

Also Beispiel war gestern spät abends noch am Kap 8 Imperium das mit den Kanonen es waren 5-6 Hanseln da habe mal versuche es etwas zu koordinieren im öffentlichen Chat da in der 2ten Stufe die Champs ganz schön hart sind und kaum Tanks da waren. 

Aber kaum begann die 2 Stufe alle wie die Blöden auf die Mobs jeder wollte so schnell wie möglich die Kanonen und Mörser platt machen. Ende vom Lied Wipe auf ganzer Linien. Ich weiss nicht entweder lesen die meisten nicht oder wollen es nicht oder haben einfach keinen Plan was ich Char aushält.


----------



## Azddel (23. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum wollen alle, das sich alle fünf minuten irgendwer im Chat über vollkommen sinnfreie und belanglose Dinge unterhält?



Will keiner, hat auch keiner gesagt, ausser dir jetzt.



Selor schrieb:


> Wenn ich Quatsche, dann in der Gilde bzw. im TS... mehr brauch ich net, mit mehr als der Gilde bin ich net unterwegs!



Schön für dich, wenn du nicht mehr brauchst und immer nur mit der Gilde unterwegs bist, aber vielleicht ist das bei anderen ja anders. Schon mal drüber nachgedacht? Am besten wärs doch, das Spiel wäre für Gilden instanziert, dass man in den Gebieten keinen gildenfremden Spielern mehr übern Weg laufen muss.


----------



## Scythe86 (23. September 2008)

Auf "meinem" RP-Core-Server bin ich von der Community eigentlich recht angetan...Die Chat-Kanäle quellen hier zwar auch in keinster Weise über, aber von der Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft her, kann man die Community mit der Lotro-Community vergleichen. Stets werden Fragen geduldig und freundlich beantwortet, die RP-Regeln werden in den meisten Fällen eingehalten, auf Rechtschreibung wird ebenfalls geachtet, etc., etc. Ich habe bisher einen äußerst positiven Eindruck...


----------



## Drakenx (23. September 2008)

Scythe86 schrieb:


> Auf "meinem" RP-Core-Server bin ich von der Community eigentlich recht angetan...Die Chat-Kanäle quellen hier zwar auch in keinster Weise über, aber von der Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft her, kann man die Community mit der Lotro-Community vergleichen. Stets werden Fragen geduldig und freundlich beantwortet, die RP-Regeln werden in den meisten Fällen eingehalten, auf Rechtschreibung wird ebenfalls geachtet, etc., etc. Ich habe bisher einen äußerst positiven Eindruck...



Ich bin auch auf nem RP-Core und mir ist es im Szenario allerdings schon passiert, das mir ein Chosen meine Blaue Hexenkriegerinnenkappe weggerollt hat. Auf mein Flüstern wurde überhaupt nicht reagiert.

Ich sage mir allerdings immer: Man begegnet sich im Leben sicherlich 2 mal. Aber da hat er halt dann Pech gehabt.

Man sollte einfach mal die Augen aufmachen und halt auch nur auf BEDARF klicken, wenn man es tatsächlich auch tragen kann.

aber zum Topic:

Chat ist ruhig, in Gruppe wird mehr geredet. Alles in allem ists für mich so ok.


----------



## Murradin (23. September 2008)

hmm ich kann dazu noch nix sagen^^ soweit hab ich mich mit dem chat noch nicht beschäftigt^^

und überhaupt soll das nur ein test werden für meine signatur^^


----------



## Philipp23 (23. September 2008)

Auf welchen Server spielst den Respawn ?


----------



## Respawn (23. September 2008)

Danke Azddel. Das war ein Beispiel für meinen Punkt mit dem Ego-Trip, bei dem es nur um mich und meine "Homies" geht.
Sicher hat man seine besten Kumpels und is n bissel Stolz oder sowas auf seine Gilde. Aber alle Außenstehenden so zu behandeln als wären es unnütze Serverplatzbeleger ist wohl genau das falsche für das Spiel.

Ich habe außerdem nie gewollt, dass die ganze Zeit irgendein blödsinniger Mist in den allgemeinen Channel gespammt wird, sondern einfach, dass Leute sich austauschen über Taktiken, Lootvergabe, etc oder auch mal Danke sagen. Solche Dinge halt.

@DocFloppy: Das wäre einge Möglichkeit und ist vllt auch bei dem einen oder anderen so. Aber viele würfeln auf Dinge Bedarf die einfach ganz offentsichtlich nicht für sie bestimmt sind(bsp: 2h Schwert für Erzmagier)

@Badabumm: Ich habe WoW auch seit der Beta gespielt und bin den IF Chat oder Brachlandchat usw. gewohnt. Sowas brauch ich in War auch nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Churchak: Ich glaube die Ignorefunktion ist unter dem Sozialmenü(Taste "O"), unter Freunde oder so.

@Philipp23: Ich spiele Destro auf Moot, aber auf Grund der geringen Anzahl an Ordnungsspielern, bin ich z.Z. mehr auf Erengard unterwegs. Und genau da stoßen mir die genannten Probleme am meisten auf.


----------



## Synefiere (23. September 2008)

Alsi schrieb:


> Also Beispiel war gestern spät abends noch am Kap 8 Imperium das mit den Kanonen es waren 5-6 Hanseln da habe mal versuche es etwas zu koordinieren im öffentlichen Chat da in der 2ten Stufe die Champs ganz schön hart sind und kaum Tanks da waren.
> 
> Aber kaum begann die 2 Stufe alle wie die Blöden auf die Mobs jeder wollte so schnell wie möglich die Kanonen und Mörser platt machen. Ende vom Lied Wipe auf ganzer Linien. Ich weiss nicht entweder lesen die meisten nicht oder wollen es nicht oder haben einfach keinen Plan was ich Char aushält.



kann es sein, dass du Chapter 8 Open Quest meinst und von Averland kommst und dass wir gestern in der selben Gruppe waren? ^^


----------



## Ogil (23. September 2008)

Ja - hab leider auch schon oefters erlebt, dass einfach auf alles Bedarf gewuerfelt wird. Ich denke das liegt daran, dass die Leute das Wuerfelsystem nicht ganz richtig verstanden haben:

PASSEN -> ich haette es gern, aber meine Taschen sind eh schon voll
GIER     -> will ich haben
BEDARF -> giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeevvvvvvv!!!!1111


----------



## Eddishar (23. September 2008)

Es mag ein böses Vorurteil sein, aber ... WAR ist hauptsächlich für die PvPler unter uns geschaffen ... und wenn ich mir meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit PvPlern anschaue ... nicht alle(!), aber die meisten sind doch eher ... naja ... RoXoRiGeR als andere. Und als RoXoR kommuniziert man nicht, man haut um. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, es ist ein wirklich ungerechtes Vorurteil, stimmt ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anthrazides (23. September 2008)

Habe ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
Da verrecken die Leute das zwanzigste mal im Nordenwacht-Szenario weil sie andauernd alleine vorprechen und nicht an der Flagge deffen, man kann im /sc flehen und betteln, sie sind nicht zu blöd es zu lesen, sondern sie babbeln mit ihren Gildies die grad sonstwo rumhirschen (oder genausowenig Plan haben):


Respawn schrieb:


> - alle im Teamspeak rumhängen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich denk mal die Hardcore-PvPler kenn nix anderes. Tippen kostet Zeit, Zeit in der man ummoshen kann. Wenn sies denn wenigstens richtig und effektiv machen würden.


----------



## Respawn (23. September 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ja - hab leider auch schon oefters erlebt, dass einfach auf alles Bedarf gewuerfelt wird. Ich denke das liegt daran, dass die Leute das Wuerfelsystem nicht ganz richtig verstanden haben:
> 
> PASSEN -> ich haette es gern, aber meine Taschen sind eh schon voll
> GIER     -> will ich haben
> BEDARF -> giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeevvvvvvv!!!!1111




hm ähm... war das ironisch gemeint?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würde es so schreiben:

- Passen: ich brauch's nicht, will es nicht mal verkaufen.
- Gier: ich würd es nehmen für nen Twink oder für's AH / NPC
- Bedarf: ich kann es gebrauchen(!!)


Just in case...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aixem (23. September 2008)

Als ehemaliger Vanguard Spieler kann ich eh nicht ganz nachvollziehen wieso ein Tank z.B. auf eine Zauberroben Bedarf Würfeln kann ?


----------



## Denis90 (23. September 2008)

Naja wenn einer need würfelt kann man das eh schlecht kontrollieren.
Beziehe mich da auf die PublicQuests, wo einfach 20 Leute bedarf/gier drücken.
Das sind so viele Chat lines auf einmal, das ich das einfach ausgeschaltet habe, weils den normalen chat fluss stört.
Ja ich schreibe zwischen drinne mit Leuten im whsiper, mit der Gilde, im Offi Channel und im TS (labern).
Und wie gesagt habe bedarf/gier ausgemacht, weils einfach nur nervt wenn 20 Leute drücken.
Von daher weiss ich nicht wer need würfelt, und wäre dann somit auch einer, der sich nicht beschwert wenns nen Falscher kriegt. ICH sehs ja nicht xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegen Chatfaulheit:
Mir ist auch aufgefallen in den Chats ist kaum was los, nicht mal in der Hauptstadt.
Wenn man Leute anwhispert, antworten die meisten nicht (Ich glaube die wissen einfach nichts wies geht).

Wo ich viel schreibe, ist in meiner Friendslist und im Gildenchat.


----------



## Dead206 (23. September 2008)

Ließe es sich nicht einführen das wenn die Gegenstände Karierenbezogen sind, nur die eine Kariere dafür würfeln kann. 

Beispiel: Es dropt eine blaue Robe die nur Schamanen tragen können. 
Und nun bekommen nur die Schamanen die Möglichkeit zum würfeln. 
Wenn sich keiner in der Gruppe befindet, darf jeder würfeln.

Nur so ne Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bei dem Titel vom Topic musste ich ein bisschen Schmunzeln. Im ersten Moment hab ich an einen Aufruf zum waschen gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## risikofaktor (23. September 2008)

Soll auch Leute geben die sich in der Hektik mal verklicken. Kann ja jedem mal passieren...


----------



## DocFloppy (23. September 2008)

Aixem schrieb:


> Als ehemaliger Vanguard Spieler kann ich eh nicht ganz nachvollziehen wieso ein Tank z.B. auf eine Zauberroben Bedarf Würfeln kann ?



Gute Frage. Nachvollziehbar. 

Sowas is eben auch ein Grund dafür in Gilden zu spielen. 

Wobei ich leider sagen muss, hab noch keine nette Gilde gefunden...meine Leute sind bei WoW geblieben. Und bisher hab ich erstmal gemetzelt statt gesucht *g*.....

Also falls wer nen Bierseeligen Zwerg auf Erengrad sucht... :-P


----------



## Wunala (23. September 2008)

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran,dass man nur die Hälfte liest in diesem verbuggten Chatsystem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die 2e Hälfte kommt 5 min später,wenn ein anderer was geschrieben hat,aber dann hat man kein Bock mehr zu antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladin77 (23. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum wollen alle, das sich alle fünf minuten irgendwer im Chat über vollkommen sinnfreie und belanglose Dinge unterhält?
> 
> Wenn ich Quatsche, dann in der Gilde bzw. im TS... mehr brauch ich net, mit mehr als der Gilde bin ich net unterwegs!
> 
> ...




Das ist ja alles gut und schön und du magst damit ja auch in gewisser Weise recht haben, aber:

1.  es soll auch Spieler geben, die lieber ohne Gilde zocken wollen und sich einfach so ihre Gruppen suchen. Nicht jeder hat 
     zudem Bock, den ganzen Abend im TS rumzuhängen...   
     (ich persönlich bekomme nach spätestens einer Stunde nen Blumenkohl am Ohr... mag auch am Alter liegen ;-))

2.  viele nutzen anscheinend das Gruppensystem in WAR nicht (oder kapieren es anscheinend nicht...). Ist für mich 
     jedenfalls nicht nachzuvollziehen, wenn man in ner PQ eine Gruppe öffnet, aber 6 Mann trotzdem allein rumrennen und 
     prügeln... (auch auf direkte Einladung kaum Reaktion). Passiert leider zu oft. Ein öffentlicher Chat, der auch genutzt 
     wird, wäre da aus organisatorischen Gründen schon hilfreich.

3.  gehört ein öffentlicher Chat zu nen Online-Game einfach dazu. Wem das "Gesabbel" auf den Geist geht, kann ihn ja 
     gerne ausblenden oder Leute auf /ignore setzten. Grade jetzt in den ersten Wochen hat man vielleicht mal ne Frage 
     bezüglich diverser Themen. Wenn man dann jedoch /1 benutzt, ist es leider so, als ob man Selbstgespräche führt. Man 
     kommt sich stellenweise wie in einem Offline-Rolli vor :-( 

4.  sollte ein Handels-Channel eingerichtet werden, und die Möglichkeit, Items im Chat zu posten. Bei anderen Spielen hat 
     sich das auch bewährt, warum wurde das hier weggelassen? 

Aber vielleicht wird das ganze noch zu überbewertet. WAR ist noch nicht mal zwei Wochen alt und viele testen einfach erst mal ihre Möglichkeiten durch. Denke mal mit der Zeit wird sich die Community erst noch finden.


----------



## Ebon (23. September 2008)

Tja,

das Spiel lebt und fällt mit der Community. Bis jetzt schauts so was ich gesehen habe eher schlechts aus -,-

Man muss immer den ersten Schritt wagen
Man muss immer die Gruppen aufbauen ...
ich schreib um Allgemeinen Gruppe für PQ *blabla* Kap. 7 ist offen!
die leute die vorbei rennen, bekomm ich nen inv -.-


ich glaub echt, das die meisten einfach zu taub sind um sich mit den simplen Chat mal 15min auseinander zusetzen. Ich kenn zwar auch noch nicht alle Funktionen aber so leicht eine Gruppe zu finden war es in keinen MMO bis jetzt. Offene Questgruppen wo man einfach joinen kann.

Allerdings gibt auch solche Leute die einen einfach aus der Gruppe hauen ohne ne Wort zu sagen. Als man die noch anschreibt und fragt was das soll, wird man noch beleidigt ... 

Die leute zocken einfach Blind vor sich her ...

zu den Bedarf würfeln ... einfach ala LoD_Lari handeln und fertig! Die sollen selber nachdenken was die falsch gemacht haben. Wer in einer PQ immer laufen darf bekommt dann ebend weniger ab!


----------



## The Dude (23. September 2008)

Ich glaube der Punkt mit: keine Ahnung wie ich den Whisper nu beantworte ist nicht so weit von der Wurzel des Problems weg. Ich für meinen Teil habe mich auch noch nicht um einen schnellantwort Button für ein Whisper (gibts den?) gekümmert und antworte mit /w Spielername - wechselt man dazwischen in z.B. /p, muss man das wiederholen um über ENTER wieder den letztgenutzten Channel zu beantworten.

Wenn ich währenddessen noch laufe oder kämpfe (was net selten sein sollte) wirds dann langsam hektisch. Sprich: Channelmultitasken ist momentan ein bisschen unkomfortabel - entweder fehlt mir da noch das Wissen zu Hotkeys oder man muss halt mal warten bis jemand ein Messenger AddOn nachschiebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DA5x2000 (23. September 2008)

es gibt auch items die für jede klasse/rasse dropen.

bsp.: ein item dropt der zelot sieht: ein dolch rasse: chaos klasse: zelot

bei nem choosen wird dann nicht dolch etc angezeigt sondern axt rasse: chaos klasse choosen...

da hatte ich schon desöfteren geschreie im ts...

choosen: ey kuhl ne 1h axt...

squig: sauber endlich nen neuer bogen...

shamy: wie jetzt?! 1h? bogen? nee das nen stab...


----------



## Frank from Hell (23. September 2008)

Bei uns aufm Server gehts im Chat eigentlich ganz gesittet zu... 
Der Chat ist ganz gut gefüllt und mit den Gruppen läuft alles super. Mir ist auch noch nix weggewürfelt worden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karbal (23. September 2008)

naja zum dem bedarf / gier rollen kann ich sagen das ich meiner gilde die aus daoc kommen erstmal erklären was es mit dem system auf sich hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für den wow spieler ist das ja ein alter hut.
desweiteren gibt es auch zerstörte rüstungsitems die für jede klasse individuell angezeigt werden. als man sieht z.b. schwertmeister schuhe und fragt sich warum der runenpriester bedarf würfelt,  er ist aber stoff schuhe.


----------



## Dead206 (23. September 2008)

DA5x2000 schrieb:


> es gibt auch items die für jede klasse/rasse dropen.



Ja ich weiß doch ich glaub wenn was im RvR dropt ist es speziell für eine Klasse und mit dem von mir oben geposteten System würde es das wegwürfeln nicht geben. 
Wenn nun wie von dir beschreiben etwas dropt das jeder nutzen kann, dann sollte natürlich auch jeder dafür würfeln können.


----------



## cynir (23. September 2008)

Sollte man mal realistisch betrachten, wo gibts denn in WoW /1-Chat? Richtig, in Städten, naja, und im Brachland, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Mythic hat den Allgemein-chat gekillt indem sie ihn 
a. nicht farbig markiert haben, er geht total in allen anderen meldungen unter und 
b. nicht dokumentiert haben, es gibt noch nicht mal ne Möglichkeit sich in den Chat zu klicken und im Gegensatz zu WoW kann man nicht /1 eingeben und der Chatchannel wechselt dann automatisch die Eingabe auf allgemein, sondern man muss es vor jeder Nachtricht immer wieder eingeben.

Aber ganz allgemein gesprochen, wenn man in WoW hochlevelt wird man ausserhalb der Städte vielleicht mal ab und an ein LFG sehen aber mehr auch schon nicht. Und auf Fragen wie "Wo ist XY" kommt höchstens ein "Genau da wo´s in der Quest-Beschreibung steht".

LFG hat sich hier durch offene Gruppen erledigt und "Wo ist XY" gibts auch nicht, weil selbst der Blödeste nen roten Kreis auf der Map finden kann, also worüber soll noch groß gesprochen werden?

Wirklich witzig find ich es nur auf RP-Servern, dort spielen scheinbar alle nen Stummen.


----------



## Ogil (23. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Wirklich witzig find ich es nur auf RP-Servern, dort spielen scheinbar alle nen Stummen.



Bloedsinn. Wer wirklich RP spielt ist einfach oft nicht bereit an irgendwelchen Zonen- oder Weltchats teilzunehmen, da das nun mal IC irgendwie schlecht erklaerbar ist. Spricht man jemanden IC an, dann antwortet der im Normalfall auch.


----------



## Doboss (23. September 2008)

Es wär mal interessant zu erfahren wieviel Prozent an Goldfarmern es bei einem Start eines Mmo in der heutigen Zeit gibt.Die sind doch bestimmt ganz vorne mit dabei damit sie möglichst schnell verkaufen können.
Die sprechen natürlich nicht.Pvp ist zum chatten auch nicht geeignet.
Ein grossteil der Leute ist natürlich im stress die wollen ganz vorne mitmischen.Da ist keine zeit fürn Plausch^^.


----------



## Respawn (23. September 2008)

Um mal ein paar Unklarheiten zu beseitigen (und damit vllt einen kleinen Teil zum besseren Verständnis unter den Spielern zu schaffen):

1. Die Chat-Antwort-Taste kann in der *Tastenbelegung* eingestellt werden. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr, wo sie standardmäßig liegt, aber ich habe sie seit WoW auf Backspace(nicht mit Delete verwechseln) liegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich meine, in der Beta gab es ein seperates Fenster für whisper-chats. Hab aber keine Ahnung, ob man es immernoch irgendwo aktivieren kann.

2. Aus zerstörten Items die droppen kann für *jede* Klasse etwas gebaut werden, indem man beim Händler diese reparieren lässt. Dort kann es natürlich für den Unwissenden, zu denen ich bis vor 3-4 Tagen auch gezählt habe, zu Verwirrungen kommen.
Das gilt aber *nicht* für normale Itemdrops!

3. Um zu sehen, wer Bedarf gerollt hat, kann man einfach schauen, an wen das Item ging. Das ist die letzte Zeile beim Würfeln, in der steht, dass Charakter XYZ mit Bedarfswurf eine 34 usw. gewürfelt hat.

4. Den /1 Allgemeinen Channel gibt es in Wow, genau wie in War, überall. Nur wird bei War der Chat nicht automatisch ergänzt, wenn man die /1 eingibt.

5. Ich empfehle dringend die *Chattexte neu einzufärben*. Ich habe z.B. die whisper-texte blau gefäbrt. Dies kann mit Rechtsklick auf den Reiter und die weiterführenden Menüs gemacht werden.

@Dead206: Der Titel ist absichtlich gewählt, um möglichst viele Leute anzulocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pizzakarton (23. September 2008)

OT: Was kostet eigentlich nen Mount?


----------



## Gunnii (23. September 2008)

Ich versteh nur nicht warum Leute direkt als Egomane, Roxxorpvp´ler und was weiß ich noch alles hier teilweise  hingestellt werden wenn sie eine Gilde und TS haben und sich deshalb nicht sonderlich viel im Allgemeinchat aufhalten. 
Das hat nix mit WAR zu tun, und ist nichts neues.

Es wurde gefragt warum so wenig Leute schreiben, das da oben ist nunmal ein Grund, also fragt lieber die, die eben keine Gilde, TS, Freunde oder was weiß ich auf einem Server haben warum sie nichts schreiben.

Weitere Gründe sind der schon genannte unübersichtliche Chat, kein Itemlink, automatisches Einladen in bestehende Gruppen.

Ich für meinen Teil, und das ist eine rein persönliche Meinung, finde es *unglaublich* entspannend keinen vollgeseierten Chat zu haben wo sinnvolle Aussagen/Fragen ein 6er im Lotto sind.
Und Leute die ich angewhispert habe, haben meistens auch geantwortet. Dasselbe andersrum, wenn ich es denn bei dem ....verbesserungswürdigen Chat nicht überlesen hab. Da würde ein kleines Soundsignal wirklich schonmal abhilfe schaffen.




The schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Punkt mit: keine Ahnung wie ich den Whisper nu beantworte ist nicht so weit von der Wurzel des Problems weg. Ich für meinen Teil habe mich auch noch nicht um einen schnellantwort Button für ein Whisper (gibts den?) gekümmert...



Mit "R" kannst du direkt antworten.


----------



## Respawn (23. September 2008)

Es ging nie darum Leute als irgendwie schlecht darstehen zu lassen, sondern nur darum, dass sich assozial verhalten wird. Es wurde hier nie behauptet, dass alle, die den Gildenchat benutzen schlechte Menschen wären. Die genannten Punkte im Einleitungstext waren alles nicht ganz ernst gemeinte Theorien, weshalb bei Warhammer der Chat so lahmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das rumgespamme anderer Spiele wird hier nicht verlangt, im Gegenteil... aber das wurde ja schon gesagt.
Vielmehr geht es um das angenehme miteinander. Wenn dir die Leute geantwortet haben, ist das endlich mal ein positives Statement und genau diese verschiedenen Meinungen wollte ich ja hier hören.

Hm, Soundsignale halte ich für unpraktisch, weil das bei einem längeren Gespräch ziemlich lästig werden kann.


----------



## Fenrik (23. September 2008)

Pizzakarton schrieb:


> OT: Was kostet eigentlich nen Mount?



Ich glaube 20 Gold.


Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr alle habt...der Allgemein Channel ist zwar wirklich immer sehr ruhig, aber ich hatte bis jetzt nur 2 Gruppen in denen nichts gesprochen wurde. Da kam ich rein, hab "Hi" gesagt und erst nach etlich langen 10 minuten kommt aufeinmal ein "Hi" zurück....
Aber sonst gibts immer Leute die en Gespräch anfangen und wenn erstmal eins angefangen ist, sprechen sogar die ganz ruhigen mit.


----------



## arakhir (23. September 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Es mag ein böses Vorurteil sein, aber ... WAR ist hauptsächlich für die PvPler unter uns geschaffen ... und wenn ich mir meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit PvPlern anschaue ... nicht alle(!), aber die meisten sind doch eher ... naja ... RoXoRiGeR als andere. Und als RoXoR kommuniziert man nicht, man haut um.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den Charakter von WoW-PvP sehr gut getroffen. Deswegen heisst es ja auch RvR, weil man da als Einzelner nichts reisst. ;D


----------



## Spittykovski (23. September 2008)

muss ich zustimmen kommunkationsmässig isses echt mies in WAR, manchmal so wenig text das ich dann doch liebr nen Brachlandchat wieder zurück will, da hatte man noch was zum schmunzeln :[


----------



## derwaynez (23. September 2008)

Respawn schrieb:


> Moin, irgendwie geht mir die Community auf meinem Server auf'n Keks.
> Keiner hat Lust auf irgendeine Weise zu kommunizieren. Es wird einfach nur geschwiegen und gekloppt. Hier und da mal 'n kleiner Flame-War, aber das is ja auch kein wirklicher Austausch.
> 
> Desweiteren wird Bedarf gewürfelt... und zwar auf alles. Wieso? Klar, Geld verdienen für's Mount später auf Level 20. Aber da Klassen/Rassen bei den Warhammer Items angegeben sind, verstehe ich nicht, wie man so _dreist_ sein kann und den Leuten ihre Beute wegrollt. Das ist nicht mal in WoW so schlimm.
> ...


/sign


----------



## Tazmal (23. September 2008)

einfach geil was mache denken,

ich denke jetzt mal an leute wie mich, die einfach keine gilde finden weil der chat einfach nicht benutzt wird und man eben keine rl freunde in war hat.

klar bringt es was mit einer gilde aber findet sich ja keine ...

Sollte jemand auf emergard (ka ob der atm so heißt) oder hergig ordnungsseite noch nen member suchen darf sich dieser gerne melde


----------



## Andî39 (23. September 2008)

Es gibt einen ganz einfachen Grund, warum ich den Chat nicht lese, alleine unterwegs bin und trotzdem das offene Gruppen System nicht nutze.

Der Chat ist mir zu unübersichtlich, meine Freunde bleiben lieber bei WoW oder intressieren sich nicht für MMORPGs und das offene Gruppen System habe ich nicht durchschaut. 





Murradin schrieb:


> und überhaupt soll das nur ein test werden für meine signatur^^


Wer mit dem feuer spielt, verbrennt sich!!! -> Wer mit den Feuer spielt, verbrennt sich!


----------



## Sn0wm4n (23. September 2008)

Respawn schrieb:


> Moin, irgendwie geht mir die Community auf meinem Server auf'n Keks.
> Keiner hat Lust auf irgendeine Weise zu kommunizieren. Es wird einfach nur geschwiegen und gekloppt. Hier und da mal 'n kleiner Flame-War, aber das is ja auch kein wirklicher Austausch.
> 
> Desweiteren wird Bedarf gewürfelt... und zwar auf alles. Wieso? Klar, Geld verdienen für's Mount später auf Level 20. Aber da Klassen/Rassen bei den Warhammer Items angegeben sind, verstehe ich nicht, wie man so _dreist_ sein kann und den Leuten ihre Beute wegrollt. Das ist nicht mal in WoW so schlimm.
> ...



Was erwartest du? Das Spiel is halt grade "the next hot thing" der imba-R0Xx0R-ololol-community. Passt doch.


----------



## Theck (23. September 2008)

Bei uns auch es wird einfach nichts gesagt wenn ich leute was frage gibts keien antwortena uch wenn ich 3 mal hallo mit caps schreib


----------



## Crav3n (23. September 2008)

ganz ehrlich ich bin froh das der chat ruhig ist, das gespamme aus wow nervte eh immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nebenbei, also bei uns auf helmgart, bekommt man immer ne antwort wenn man was fragt... noch keine probs gehabt bis jetzt damit

und zu den bedarfswürfler: tjoa du hast ne ignoreliste, zur not grpleaven etc.


----------



## Andî39 (23. September 2008)

Theck schrieb:


> Bei uns auch es wird einfach nichts gesagt wenn ich leute was frage gibts keien antwortena uch wenn ich 3 mal hallo mit caps schreib



Stell dich in die Ecke und schäm dich. Da kannst du dir dann Gedanken darüber machen, warum dir niemand antwortet.^^


----------



## Respawn (23. September 2008)

Ignoreliste nützt mir garnix, die reden doch eh nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gruppe leaven is von daher unvorteilhaft, als dass ich die PQ auch machen will und ich dann quasi doppelt angeschissen bin: keine grp mehr für heals + loots und der typ hat trotzdem die Items die ich wollte.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und im Szenario kann man nicht die Gruppe verlassen, weil man - laut Chat - in keiner Gruppe/Kriegstruppe ist, denn in /kriegstrupp oder /party (/p) geht nichts, sondern nur /scenario bzw /sc.

Lange Rede, unglaublich kurzer Sinn: Ich werde mich nicht dafür bestrafen, dass ein anderer sich nicht benehmen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorret (23. September 2008)

also ich bin FEST davon überzeugt, das die servercommunity schweigt, weil das chatsystem in seiner jetzigen form absoluter müll ist! es kann nicht angehen, das man erst rumkonfigurieren muß und sich "einarbeiten" muß, um einigermaßen ein übersichtliches chatsystem zu bekommen! wenn das chatten so einfach wie in "piep" wäre, würde es sicherlich im moment so zugehen wie im "2/handelschat in den hauptsstädten" in besagtem spiel! und darauf gehe ich so ziemlich jede wette ein!!! sicherlich liegt es zu kleinen teilen daran das viele mit questen beschäftigt sind, aber wie gesagt: eigentlich schreibe ich selber recht viel im allg. chatkanal um zb mal ne frage zu stellen oder auch zu beantworten, aber sicherlich ned in diesem murks wie er derzeit als "chat" bezeichnet wird! hoffe mal, das bald nen addon kommt, das es etwas erleichtert und übersichtlicher gestaltet..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (23. September 2008)

> Kommunikation beschränkt sich bei mir auf Gildeninternes oder "hilfestellungen" in Szenarien.
> Ab und zu, wenn ich es denn mitbekomme, antworte ich auch auf Fragen im /1
> 
> Die Bedarf-Würfler werden von mir nicht mehr geheilt, eventuell aus der Gruppe gekickt. Mach ich mir garkeine Gedanken drum.


#

/sign
/made my late day


----------



## Gromthar (23. September 2008)

Was meine Gilde und ich in solchen Fällen machen:

- ist jemand geneigt unsere Gruppe zu betreten ohne einen Ton von sich zu geben, gibst eine Standpauke und einen Kick.
- würfelt jemand Bedarf auf etwas, dass er offensichtlich nicht tragen kann gibt es ebenso eine Standpauke und einen Kick.
- zudem merken wir uns solche Personen/Gilden und gehen dementsprechend damit um.

Was will ich damit sagen? Man muss die WoW Gemeinde leider nun umerziehen. Daran führt kein Weg vorbei. Wer ein MMO spielt, sollte zumindest die Grundfesten menschlicher Kommunikation beherrschen und zu nutzen wissen, ansonsten ist er in diesem Genre offensichtlich fehl am Platz. Ich habe dafür kein Verständnis mehr.


----------



## Pacster (24. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> "-Alle im Teamspeak rumhängen" gewinnt mit 1:0^^
> 
> Zu dem Need-Bullshit sag ich nichts. Ist man aus WoW schon lange gewohnt. Also Wayne^^





Yay for "An allem schlechten in WAR sind nur die WoWler schuld". Damit wird sicher noch in 5 Jahren alles erklärt...;-)


----------



## monstroso100 (24. September 2008)

Hallo,

Da meld ich mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort zum Thema auf alles würfeln,weil ich so einer bin der für alles würfelt und das hat seinen Grund.
Da ich das Handwerk des Talisman erschaffens gewählt habe gehts mir ähnlich wie einem verzauberer bei good old wow ich muß magische Sachen entzaubern damit ich meine Skillung hoch bekomme denn das geht nur mit Gegenständen die mindestens Grün sind.

Also würfel ich auf alles zumindest immer Gier,Bedarf bei den Sachen die ich selber brauchen kann.

Aber mal ehrlich die besten Sachen gibts beim Händler der für die PvP ausrüstung zuständig is und die 2besten sind die Sachen bei der Puplic Quest und die kann einem niemand wegwürfeln.
Unterwegs hab ich bisher nur Crap gefunden.


----------



## Viciousroca (24. September 2008)

Hab mich auch erst gewundert, warum mir bei vielen whispers nicht geantwortet wird, was ich dazu rausgefunden hab, ist dass es einfach of überlesen wird bzw im ganzen "umgebungsspam" untergeht. Da ja wirklich sehr viel von den NPC gesprochen wird und der ganze chat damit vollgemüllt wird (nicht falsch verstehen ich find das gut das die welt von WAR lebt aber nur die Sprechblasen hätten da auch gereicht) wird doch der ein oder ander Post übersehen.
Doch man kann leicht abhilfe schaffen, da der Chat, genau wie das GUI, frei konfigurierbar ist. zu einem habe ich die Schriftgröße im Chat verringert, sodas mehr Informationen ins Chatfenster passen dann hab ich mir die Chatkanäle neu eingefärbt (hab mich dabei an WoW orientiert, da ich an diese Farbkombination gewöhnt bin) und einige anäle gelöscht unter anderen den NPC chat (wird als Monster bezeichnet, was noch etwas verwirrend ist).

Zur sache an sich kann ich nur sage, das bei uns auf Huss doch viel geschrieben wird, zwar nicht im öffentlichen kanal aber in den Gruppen in denen ich war wurde eingentlich immer geschrieben.

Zum bedarf würfeln kann ich nur sagen, dass ihr da die Berufler nicht vergessen dürft besonders die Verwerter können da alles gebrauchen, aber das sollte ja kein problem werden, da die droprate von grünen Items so hoch ist, das wirklich jeder genug bekommen sollte. Außerdem sind ja die Questbelohnungen, speziell die der PQs und die RvR rüstungen meist sowieso besser als alles was so random gedroppt wird, von daher versteh ich die Aufregung auch nicht ganz.


----------



## Juskwe (24. September 2008)

das mit dem wegwürfeln ist mir auch schon zu häufig passiert, da ich immer mit ein paar leuten zusammenzogg, und die sachen ja meist nicht bop sind, hamm wa mittlerweile die Taktik erfasst, dass alle würfeln, und der ders bekommt es dem, ders braucht gibt (aus unserer Gruppe). Ok das ist assig jemand anderem gegenüber, der das Teil auch brauchen könnte, aber wir haben einfach schon sooo oft erlebt, dass ein char x ein item für klasse y bedarf-gewürfelt hat, und das kam tausendma häufiger vor als dass ein char x ein klasse x item weggewürfelt hat.
Hier müsste Mythic vielleicht es einfach so machen, wie in WoW mit den rezepten, sprich wenn Klassen mit need da sind, können nur die würfeln, sonst alle (bzw. wenn die passen würden dürfen auch alle würfeln).

ich weiß persönlich nicht vorans liegt (bin noch fleissig am forschen), aber ich merk dass ich auch kaum etwas aus dem Chat mitbekomme. Liegt aber glaub ich auch daran, dass der selbst nachdem ich schon diverse Sachen rausgefiltert habe, immer noch von unsinnigen Infos überflutet ist, sodass ein Gilde, Szenario, Gruppen -Chatbeitrag teilweise nach einer Sekunde aus dem Bild ist, und ich hab eignetlich nicht so den Nerv da ewig mit den komischen Filtern rumzuprobieren, bis wirklich nur noch angezeigt wird, was ich lesen will (aber das auch wirklich !)


----------



## Thorad (24. September 2008)

Naja ich spiele in einer Gilde mit +50 Mann/Frauen. Da hängt man zu 90% im TS rum, der Rest interessiert nicht. Jediglich wenn sich die Szenario-Grp wieder sau-dämlich anstellt, rotz ich mal in den Channel.


----------



## TrueMorgor (24. September 2008)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass es auf Middenland/Zerstörung langsam besser wird^^. Wurde sogar schon außerhalb der Gilde angeredet/geflüstert, im 1er wird mehr geholfen, man spricht sich mehr ab in szenarien und begrüßt sich sogar usw.

dh ich muss nicht mehr alles allein machen XD



Ogil schrieb:


> Ja - hab leider auch schon oefters erlebt, dass einfach auf alles Bedarf gewuerfelt wird. Ich denke das liegt daran, dass die Leute das Wuerfelsystem nicht ganz richtig verstanden haben:
> 
> PASSEN -> ich haette es gern, aber meine Taschen sind eh schon voll
> GIER     -> will ich haben
> BEDARF -> giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeevvvvvvv!!!!1111



Naja das ist nicht grad Einsteigerfreundlich erklärt.

Bedarf --> man kann es gebrauchen/will es haben, also bei Rüstung: es ist besser als das was man anhat, bei Berufsitems --> entspricht dem eigenen Beruf, ist für den eigenen Lvl passend, etc. ... in Gilden kommen dann vllt noch besondere Absprachen hinzu, zb. dass nur derjenige mit der schwächsten Rüstung Bedarf nimmt oder ein bestimmter Spieler gepusht wird etc.

Gier --> man will es nicht/nur haben um es zu verkaufen, eigentlich die Standardauswahl, generell sollten auch Tränke und andre Items die für den Großteil der Spieler/Alle Interessant sind, gegiert werden... aber das sehen nicht alle gleich... so gibt es viele die auf Tränke etc. immer Bedarf würfeln und sich dann rechtfertigen wie "kann man immer brauchen", "bin nicht pharma", oder "hab doch grad nicht alle LP/HP/AP etc.", "brauch den grad", usw...

Passen --> man will es überhaupt nicht, meist wenn kein Platz mehr ist, oder jemand aus versehen Gier anstatt Bedarf genommen hat, und die Gruppe es gemerkt hat


----------



## Respawn (24. September 2008)

Das Problem mit dem Entzaubern, oder Verwerten wie es in Warhammer heißt, gab oder gibt es auch in WoW. Aber auch hier sollte _Gier _gerollt werden, da man ansonsten ja praktisch auf alles Bedarf hat, während andere nur auf ihre Klassenspezifischen Items rollen. Man greift also viel mehr ab. Wäre also ein Verhältnis von 9:1, wenn ich das grad richtig sehe. Schon bissel arg, oder? Und höherwertige Gegenstände stehen wohl sowieso außer Diskussion.


----------



## Grimtom (24. September 2008)

Ganz einfach, ich lese den Chat erst garnicht  ... mir isses latte, was 1000 andere dort schreiben.


----------



## Maarius81 (24. September 2008)

hab die ganzen posts über mir nicht gelesen und spiel auch war nicht, hätte aber eine Vermutung warums im Chat nicht klappt: vielleicht is einfach zu viel Action... hab ja gelesen, dass man bei WAR quasi mitten im Krieg startet und vor allem auf PvP und keine Blumenpflück-Quests wert gelegt wurde... kanns daran liegen? Dass die Leute einfach zu viel Stress haben um nebenbei was zu schreiben? 

*g* ich geh schon mal in Deckung


----------



## Taroth (24. September 2008)

Das mit dem Wegrollen ist einfach nur tierischer Sackgang. War ne Gruppe bei ner PQ und es waren 15 Leute und ich der einzige Magus. Da würfeln erstmal 4 Leute Bedarf auf nen Magi Helm WTF dann bekommts nen CBarbar. Ich reg mich im Chat auf und schreib den heinz 4 mal an und keiner sagt auch nur einen Ton keine antwort net mal im Raidchat -.- 

Aber man findet immer einzelne beim questen die dann mit einem labern ansonsten ist wie gesagt ruhe was komisch ist.


----------



## Farodien (24. September 2008)

Ich hatte es gestern auf einem Server, meiner hatte warteschleife, da habe ich mal einen Zerstörungstypen angefangen, Level 3 PQ Auserkorener macht bedarf auf auf Zeloten Zeug, musste 3x  schauen was der Gewinner für eine Klasse ist, weil ich mir das nicht vorstellen konnte das jemand mit Level 3 schon so dreist ist.

Gesprochen hat keiner bei 2 durchläufen des PQ, war recht spannen selbst als die Zeit lief bis Neustart kam nicht über den Chat. Auf einem Ursprungsserver ist es ok mit dem Chat nicht immer viel los, es wird aber auf fragen geantwortet, in Gruppen gesprochen und abgesprochen und in den Szenarien muss man einfach mal anfangen irgendwann hört schon jemand und befolgt evtl. Vorschläge.....was mir sagt heute abend warte ich lieber die Warteschlange ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wunala schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es auch daran,dass man nur die Hälfte liest in diesem verbuggten Chatsystem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn die Schriftart auf klein stellst, dann  läuft er normal durch und es kann alles sofort gelesen werden.




Thorad schrieb:


> Naja ich spiele in einer Gilde mit +50 Mann/Frauen. Da hängt man zu 90% im TS rum, der Rest interessiert nicht. Jediglich wenn sich die Szenario-Grp wieder sau-dämlich anstellt, rotz ich mal in den Channel.



40 Leute im TS .... dann lieber Brachlandchat und mit den Füßen PVP machen! Da bekommst ja garnichts mehr mit ausser du bist Mutter und stellst dir vor das sind alles deine Schafe die auf dich einreden^^


----------



## HugoBoss24 (24. September 2008)

Respawn schrieb:


> Moin, irgendwie geht mir die Community auf meinem Server auf'n Keks.
> Keiner hat Lust auf irgendeine Weise zu kommunizieren. Es wird einfach nur geschwiegen und gekloppt. Hier und da mal 'n kleiner Flame-War, aber das is ja auch kein wirklicher Austausch.
> 
> Desweiteren wird Bedarf gewürfelt... und zwar auf alles. Wieso? Klar, Geld verdienen für's Mount später auf Level 20. Aber da Klassen/Rassen bei den Warhammer Items angegeben sind, verstehe ich nicht, wie man so _dreist_ sein kann und den Leuten ihre Beute wegrollt. Das ist nicht mal in WoW so schlimm.
> ...




ganz genau. die bedarf-würfelei nervt mich auch schon ziemlich. (bzw. wenn die falsche klasse bedarf würfelt.) und die komunikation ist in War sozusagen null. auch wenn einige hier das immer wieder schönreden, aber es ist so.
es gibt ja schon genug threads zum diesem thema. selbst auf anflüstern reagieren die meisten nicht. und es kann nicht an der farbe des chats liegen denn anflüstern ist standartmässig auf blau gestellt.


----------



## DaMeep (24. September 2008)

HugoBoss24 schrieb:


> ganz genau. die bedarf-würfelei nervt mich auch schon ziemlich. (bzw. wenn die falsche klasse bedarf würfelt.) und die komunikation ist in War sozusagen null. auch wenn einige hier das immer wieder schönreden, aber es ist so.
> es gibt ja schon genug threads zum diesem thema. selbst auf anflüstern reagieren die meisten nicht. und es kann nicht an der farbe des chats liegen denn anflüstern ist standartmässig auf blau gestellt.



Langsam aber sicher wird es aber besser . 
Im Algemeinen chat schreibe ich auch nicht ( ich seh einfach nicht wenn da jemand was schreibt ) .
Aber in szenarien und in gruppen wird jezt auch schon gechattet . 
Das war am Freitag noch anders da hat selbst da niemand was geschrieben . 

Und mit den Bedarfswürflern muß man einfach leben , das ist ja in jedem MMORPG so , das liegt ja nicht am spiel sondern an den Menschen die es spielen .


----------



## Caveman1979 (24. September 2008)

Mh mit dem chat haste recht!

Teamspeak sitzen bei uns bis zu 5 gilden also wenn einer ne frage hat chan wechsel frage stellen antwort abwarten weiter zocken!

Merkst was? Ja genau das ist kein WOW hier weiß jeder es geht um zusammen arbeit(als random haste hier wenig chancen) was soll ich auch mit ihnen commu. ich selbst bin nur ein gier würfler weil mit lev 24 ich mir darüber noch gar keine gedanken mache ich bekomme rüsi und waffen duch ruf also warum ärgern wenn es nicht nötig ist


----------



## Cirdaan (24. September 2008)

So also, mal grundsätzlich find ich daß wenn ich einer Gruppe beitrete, schon mal ein nettes "Huhu", "Hallo" ... angebracht ist und das gehört so. Das im Chat nicht viel los ist, jep, das stimmt schon, aber WAR führt einem ja fast schon zum Erfolg, also, was soll ich groß Fragen. Ansonsten habe ich zumindest immer geantwortet wenn jemand was wollte, das nennt man Höflichkeit ^^. Und daß es leise ist stört mich nicht, ich hab Mitte 2007, bei WOW alle Chats außer tell und gilde aus gemacht, das war plötzlich eine himmlische, entspannte Ruhe.

Und die Bedarfswürfler, schön ist es nicht, wenn zur Gier noch ne Leseschwäche kommt, aber warum soll ich mich wegen nem virtuellem Item aufregen, würfel ich halt auch bei Jedem und Allem Bedarf, wenn einer damit anfängt, find ich zwar Assi, aber ... In Stammgruppen wird das sicher besser oder mit der Gilde.


----------



## jarrod (24. September 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht beklagen... wer fragt bekommt auch Antworten... Dass nicht an jeder Ecke kleinere Diskussionsrunden stattfinden, finde ich immer noch besser, als mich mit unsachlichen Flame-Wars in einem öffentlichen Chatkanal auseinandersetzen zu müssen.

Im Gegensatz zu anderen Erfahrungen hier im Topic, habe ich keinerlei Gemeinheiten, keine Flames, keine Würfel-Ninjas oder Ähnliches bisher angetroffen - aber wer mit der Lupe sucht...

Gruß


----------



## myxir21 (24. September 2008)

Personen die nur im TS sprechen und den Chat ignorieren haben leider sich im Spiel geirrt und gehören definitv nicht in ein MMORPG. TS und VT ist leider ein Geschwür aus anderen Sparten von Games. Die Folgen dieser Bewegung sieht man dann jeweils in gewissen Forenposts in denen kein Buchstabe an der richtigen Position steht.

Die NEEEED Würfler sind einfach aus der Gruppe zu entfernen und das Problem hat sich erledigt, leider aber nicht anwendbar im Schlachtfeld.... Ich frage mich z.b auch warum gewisse Spieler tonnenweise Tränke benötigen

In WAR gibt es zuviele Chatchannels, das ist leider das Problem


----------



## Alsi (24. September 2008)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Personen die nur im TS sprechen und den Chat ignorieren haben leider sich im Spiel geirrt und gehören definitv nicht in ein MMORPG. TS und VT ist leider ein Geschwür aus anderen Sparten von Games. Die Folgen dieser Bewegung sieht man dann jeweils in gewissen Forenposts in denen kein Buchstabe an der richtigen Position steht.



Öhm was hast du gegen TS oder VT also im PvP ist für mich TS zum Beispiel nicht mehr wegzudenken.


----------



## Myunjihausen (24. September 2008)

Ich schätze mal dieses Problem lässt sich nicht durch eine einzelne Ursache erklären, da spielen alle bisher genannten Faktoren eine Rolle.
Im Grunde wärs auch nicht schlimm, wenn nicht im Voraus so ein gigantisches "Hooray for the Community" gebrüllt worden wäre - davon haben sich viele blenden lassen.
Fakt ist: Die WAR-Spielgemeinschaft besteht zum Großteil aus erfahrenen Spielern, die meisten haben schon feste Gilden, Freundeskreise und Ziele.
Man bleibt halt "unter sich".
Die sogenannten "Randoms", also Gildenlose oder Leute in deren Gilden grad mal keiner online ist oder solche die grad neu im Spiel sind und alles erst erforschen, sind da natürlich die Gelackmeierten.
Fakt ist, dass man auf den meisten Servern meist keine Antwort bekommt, egal über welchen Chat und egal ob man freundlich, sachlich oder unfreundlich fragt.
Von Gildengruppen bekommt man durchaus sogar blöde Antworten, z.B. wenn man fragt, ob sie eine RvR-Raidgruppe aufstellen (man könnte ja evtl. helfen oder sich das Spektakel ansehen wollen). Ist ja klar, man ist ja "nur Random" und klaut die sauer verdienten RPs...
Bei den PQs ist es noch schlimmer - durch das Gruppentool kommen zwar ab und an Gruppen zustande, aber Absprachen innerhalb der Gruppe? Fehlanzeige! Jeder tobt so wild er kann durch die PQ, um auch möglichst viel Einfluss und nen hohen Bonus abzugreifen. Ob da neben einem einer stirbt oder der Hexenjäger schon wieder 3 Mobs angepullt und fast verreckt ist interessiert nicht, hauptsache der Damage stimmt.
Alternativ pflügt eine organisierte Gildengruppe durch die PQ, rotzt alles im Verband nieder und lässt die "Randoms" dumm zuschauen, die nun garkeine Chance mehr haben, ein paar Einflusspunkte zu bekommen - ist ja auch egal, alles für die Gilde! Gilde > all!!
So und ähnlich läuft es überall, ob Szenario, PvE, Open-PvP...ganz egal. Die einzige "Gemeinschaft" die zählt, das ist die Gilde - das "Reich" ist uninteressant. 
...und über Allem thront wie immer das Ego *lach*
Vielleicht legt sich das mit der Zeit noch ein wenig,  wenn die letzten Chatbugs behoben sind und die ersten Gilden am Egoismus der Spieler zerfallen sind.
Derzeit ist es kaum besser als bei WoW - nur halt stiller ;-)


----------



## Jay316 (24. September 2008)

Respawn schrieb:


> - nen derben Egotrip fahren. (mein Char, meine Gilde, mein Block in Altdorf-City)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bester Spruch den ich seit langem gelesen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WAR-Silverwolf (24. September 2008)

Die nervige Bedarf-Würflerei kommt auf meinem Server auch ständig vor, aber gestern hatte ich endlich mal ein tolles Erlebnis. Da kam einer zu mir und schickte ein Tell "Brauchst Headgear?" und bevor ich kapiert hab, was der von mir will, hatte ich einen Helm auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwischen all den Egoisten und denen, die das Würfelsystem einfach nicht kapieren, gibt's auch noch nette Spieler, die einfach mal Sachen verschenken, die sie selber nicht benutzen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doboss (24. September 2008)

Wenn man das hier so liest hat man das gefühl das Warhammer nur von
stummen Egoisten gespielt wird^^.


----------



## Myunjihausen (24. September 2008)

Fast richtig Doboss, ich schätze den Anteil der stummen Egoisten auf gefühlte 90% ;-)


----------



## Vanimo (24. September 2008)

Also das Problem mit der Servergemeinschaft halte ich für vergänglich. Jeder versucht erstmal sich und seine Gilde möglichst schnell in den Endcontent zu bringen. Keine Bange früher oder später wird speziell auch die Ordnung sich zusammenraufen müssen, sonst sehen sie ihren König nicht so schnell wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!!

Beim würfeln stimme ich Lardi zu. Wer Bedarf würfelt bekommt kein Heal mehr. Fertig! 

Die beste Antwort die ich bekommen habe, war von Stompa (Elfentreta/Averlon): "Das ist für die Gildenbank!" 

Ich schreib das hier so genau hin ohne mich mit den Regeln sonderlich gut auszukennen. Das ist weder eine Anklage noch sonst was, er meinte das total ernst und hat es auch in jedem anderen SZ so gemacht.

Daher würde ich vorschlagen wenn von War-Europe kein Forum aufgebaut wird, müssen wir Server für Server eins haben. Getrennt von Zerstörung und Ordnung. So kann man besser auf mündliche Regeln oder verhaltensweisen eingehen und vielleicht auch das untereinander Stärken. 

mfg cot


----------



## Avenenera (24. September 2008)

Respawn schrieb:


> Desweiteren wird Bedarf gewürfelt... und zwar auf alles. Wieso? Klar, Geld verdienen für's Mount später auf Level 20.



Vll. weil die Leute noch nicht wirklich Ahnung haben welche Stats ihr Char braucht ??? Es haben nicht alle beta gespielt und wissen sofort mit lvl 1 welchen Stats das beste sind.


----------



## Daviii (24. September 2008)

Also ich spiele auf Carroburg, ist nen Core Server und hatte das Problem bisher nicht. Wenns mal mit nem Mob eng wird, helfen die Leute schnell aus, bisher hatte ich noch keinen Depp in den eigenen Reihen und ich muss sagen die Community ist zwar nicht redselig, dafür aber die netteste die ich bisher kennen gelernt habe. Nur ein mal wurde mir ein Bogen weggewürfelt von nem Black Orc, aber das war jetzt nicht so schlimm, da der eh nur +2 Ballistik mehr hatte. Ich muss sagen, mir gefällt alles super bisher, hab noch nicht mal Flames gelesen.^^


----------



## Protek (24. September 2008)

Respawn schrieb:


> Moin, irgendwie geht mir die Community auf meinem Server auf'n Keks.
> Keiner hat Lust auf irgendeine Weise zu kommunizieren. Es wird einfach nur geschwiegen und gekloppt. Hier und da mal 'n kleiner Flame-War, aber das is ja auch kein wirklicher Austausch.
> 
> Desweiteren wird Bedarf gewürfelt... und zwar auf alles. Wieso? Klar, Geld verdienen für's Mount später auf Level 20. Aber da Klassen/Rassen bei den Warhammer Items angegeben sind, verstehe ich nicht, wie man so _dreist_ sein kann und den Leuten ihre Beute wegrollt. Das ist nicht mal in WoW so schlimm.
> ...



Mal ganz ehrlich, nach so AoC Debakel und den dortigen Allgemein Flame Channels kann man mal wirklich froh sein nicht dauernd so Dreck lesen zu müssen, sry das hat mitunter dazu geführt wo AoC heute ist, das ist wie ein Schild das dauernd über deinem Bildschirm schwebt und drauf steht, "Das Spiel ist schlecht" ^^ 

Auf Server Helmgart würfeln meistens alle Gier bei Scenario, wenn es wer braucht halt Bedarf das ist ganz klar, es wird halt immer solche Spielvermieser geben. 

Ich wusste am Anfang auch nciht wie man chattet , ausser evtl /tell für sagen oder /scenario um darin zu schreiben, aber hey? für was, den einzigen "Satz" den ich mal von einem gelesen habe war, "Hey, ihr noobs die holen unsere Flagge ^^"

Es tut mir leid, da muss ich schon ein bisschen zustimmen, den Chat les ich selten, man ist einfach zu sehr mit kämpfen, questen beschäftigt und bei den öffentlichen Quests läuft ja alles automatisch und jeder Anwesende braucht da gar nicht gross reden, das würfeln läuft schlussendlich automatisch ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann kann jeder sein Zeug rausnehmen.

1. Teamspeak seh ich als Grund, es ist deutlich entspannender mit den Leuten zu reden als zu schreiben 
2. Hat wohl noch nicht jeder herausgefunden was es für Chatmöglichkeiten gibt ^^
3. Gildenchannel/Allianzchannel wird benutzt oder Group Channel , das ist kein Egotrip, jeder soll so spielen wie es ihm gefällt und Gilden/Groupen sind halt das gängige Mass
4. Ich hab schon in den ersten Minuten mal mit wem geschrieben, also ich find das gar nicht so schlimm und heisst auch nciht das Chatsystem bleibt immer so! + bekam auf eine Frage auch mal schnelle Antwort, es gibt durchaus nette und kommunikative Leute ingame, jeder gewöhnt sich halt jetzt mal ein, das ist doch ganz normal.
5. Muss WAR nicht unbedingt die gleichen Flame/Handels Zuspamm Channels haben wie anderes Spiele, so kann man sich vermehrt aufs spielen konzentrieren.
6. Hab ich noch nie irgendwo nen Allgemein Channel entdeckt, interessiert mich vielleicht auch nicht so stark wie andere, man hat seine Leute/Gilde und die Randoms die man unterwegs trifft, auf FlamesGebrabbel denke ich, kann man gut noch ne Zeit lang verzichten.

Ach, ich kanns nicht mehr hören, die ständigen Vergleiche zu anderen Spielen, das ist halt auch einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier wird wieder einmal die WAr SErver Community mit lang bestehenden Coms verglichen.

Die Community im eigentlichen Sinne bildet sich ja erst noch heraus, die meisten Leute haben gerade mal angefangen zu spielen und das kommt alles noch. Das es noch ein bisschen anonym zu und her geht, da sind wir uns glaubs einig, aber mit zunehmender Lvl Stufe wird man sich auch mehr unterhalten können ^^


----------



## Doboss (24. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> Also das Problem mit der Servergemeinschaft halte ich für vergänglich. Jeder versucht erstmal sich und seine Gilde möglichst schnell in den Endcontent zu bringen. Keine Bange früher oder später wird speziell auch die Ordnung sich zusammenraufen müssen, sonst sehen sie ihren König nicht so schnell wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die 2 Fraktionen  Ordnung uZerstörung zu nennen war schlecht.
Die Zielgruppe des Spiels kriegt bei dem wort Ordnung ne Gänsehaut.
Die bekommt schon im echten Leben ständig zu hörn(Wie siehts denn hier aus.Bring ma den müll runter .Räum dein Zimmer auf.

Und wenn man PvP spielt will man halt Zerstören^^.


----------



## Myunjihausen (24. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> Jeder versucht erstmal sich und seine Gilde möglichst schnell in den Endcontent zu bringen.



Hurrah, Hauptsache schnell 70 und in die Raids und Arena! Patchen wir das Leveln einfach raus, Instant-Endgame ftw :-)
Na Ihr werdet Euch im Endgame schnell langweilen, spätestens wenn sich die ehrenhaften 1v1ler mit den "Stammis" und dem "Zerg" um die mysteriösen "abgesprochenen Duellzonen" zanken und die Masse zu WoW2 abwandert :-)

Alles kommt irgendwann wieder, sogar die wilden 70er *lacht sich kaputt*


----------



## Vanimo (24. September 2008)

was hat ads denn mit meinem post zu tun doboss??


und Myunjihausen mal im ernst was gibt es zu chatten in dem game? gilde und ts2 reichen. pq regeln sich von alleine. szenarien gehe ich mit der gilde und maximal 3 randoms... im t1 und t2 ist man eh nicht länger als ne woche dann kommt t3 und da sieht es mit dem chatten noch ein bissle mager aus weil viele spieler da noch gar net sind...

im t4 werden irgendwann alle spieler sein und dann gibt es auch wieder ein gut belebten chat. im t1 oder t2 schafft man alle quests alleine und fragen sollte es auch nicht geben, da man ein recht kompetentes questlog hat... also was soll die diskussion?


----------



## dergrossegonzo (24. September 2008)

Wir spielen in einer Gruppe und sind im TS. Also was soll ich da rumtippen ?

Auf Deppen bin ich genug in WOW reingefallen. Also suche ich mir niemanden.

So einfach ist das und so wird es den meisten gehen.

Ende


----------



## Myunjihausen (24. September 2008)

Jo, Ihr Beide seid Paradebeispiel für alles was ich angesprochen habe - have fun :-)
Achja, Lesen UND Verstehen ist manchmal von Vorteil...


----------



## Caidy (24. September 2008)

die haben nicht das würfelsystem nicht verstanden sondern würfeln entweder für twinks/freunde oder fürs ah.... :/


ich hab immer gepasst wenn ichs net gebraucht hab, hab dann bei einer blauen robe für meine zauberin (war die einzige elfe im bg) bedarf gemacht um dann festzustellen das x andere bedarf amchen nur weil sie blau war... kann man ja verticken..


dann ist mir aufgefallen wenn wir mit unserer 5er sippschaft ins bg gegangen sind, das sie dann alle needen wenns einer von ihnen brauchen kann, damit die chance höher ist das er es auch bekommt.

finde beides unrecht und finde im bg sollte ein bedarf vor gier eingeführt werden, wie in wow auch (omg böses wow)  undzwar das ersteinmal die anrecht haben die die klasse dafür sind und bei einem item lvl 10 auch erstmal der need bekommt der es schon tragen kann ( nervt mich auch wenn lvl 1er die bekommen die den char dann gar net weiter spielen...)




Avenenera schrieb:


> Vll. weil die Leute noch nicht wirklich Ahnung haben welche Stats ihr Char braucht ??? Es haben nicht alle beta gespielt und wissen sofort mit lvl 1 welchen Stats das beste sind.




du bist auchn held... bei jedem item steht volk und evtl noch die klasse, da kannste mir net erzählen das nen barbar need auf ne zelotenrobe machen kann weil er noch net weiß was er für stats braucht...


----------



## Doboss (24. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> was hat ads denn mit meinem post zu tun doboss??


Denke das die Ordnung dauerhaft in der Defensive sein wird.
Da werden sie sich was überlegen müssen.
Ist halt ein Pvp Spiel .
Da müssen die 2 Seiten irgendwie ausgeglichen sein .
Sonnst hat eine Seite nur frust und die andere schläft ein.
War als Anmerkung zu die Ordnung wird sich zusammenraufen.


----------



## Vanimo (24. September 2008)

Na dann erklär uns mal den Sinn deines Posts Myunjihausen? Also für mich macht er einfach keinen Sinn... das ist gebrabbel von jemandem der wahrscheinlich nichtmal die Open-Beta gespielt hat.

Es wird den Chat geben, jedoch nicht im Bereich T1, T2 und vielleicht nichtmal im T3. Aber die meißten brauchen ihn auch einfach nicht. Im T4 oder bei Angriffen oder zum Verteidigen von Keeps muss man ihn Zwangsweise benutzten, da auch wir mit einer Gilde von 20 Spieler keine Chance gegen 40 Ordnungsleute haben.

Somit müssen wir Allianzen mit anderen Gilden schließen oder im !!!! NOTFALL !!!! Den allgemein Chat benutzten und um Hilfe schreien. Bisher hat es immer gereicht.

______________________

Ok, Doboss dann versteh ich deinen Post und geb dir da teilweise auch Recht. Aber vergiss nicht wie es bei WoW am Anfang war. Alle Allianz keiner Horde und trotzdem war der Raidconten bei der Horde besser und die BG`s laufen besser. Wenn man immer auf die Mütze bekommt lassen sich nicht nur die Entwickler was einfallen, die Community passt sich auch an. Es wird mehr Absprachen geben und vielleicht mehr Zusammenhalt. Jeder passt auf jeden auf. 

Und wenn das erreicht wurde ist das Spieler besser geworden als jedes andere MMORPG das jemals das Licht der Welt erblickt hat!


----------



## Artonas (24. September 2008)

Ähnliches Szenario auf den Servern auf denen ich unterwegs bin. Es ist einfach fast nichts los im Chat, man traut sich schon gar nicht mehr, nach irgendwas zu fragen. Ich hab bei manchen PQs mal geschaut, ob noch Mitstreiter zu finden sind mit /1 - gähnende Leere statt einer Antwort, obwohl laut Übersicht etliche Spieler im gleichen Gebiet unterwegs waren. 
Mittlerweile hab ich auch etliche Quests "fertig" und find einfach nirgends mehr den Ort, wo ich diese abgeben kann - die roten Markierungen in der Karte bin ich mittlerweile Millimeterweise abgelaufen und hab keine Möglichkeit gefunden, vielleicht hab ich ja irgendwas überlesen, kann ja sein... 

Nun, um zum Chat-Problem zurück zu kommen, gerade als Heiler (den ich spiele) hat mans doch teilweise nicht ganz so leicht, wenn man alleine dauernd unterwegs ist und angeschwiegen wird. Seit neuestem bin ich nun in einer Gilde, da allerdings sind gerade mal glaub 7 Leute angemeldet und von denen ist kaum einer online. Nur ein Pärchen, welches permanent zusammen unterwegs ist und sich in Rekord-Geschwindigkeit hochlevelt. 

Würfelproblem: 
Da hab ich mich mittlerweile auch schon ein paar mal ein wenig aufgeregt, von diversen Bedarf-Würflern, die ein Item überhaupt nicht brauchen und mit der Ausrede "ich brauch das zum skillen von entzaubern (magischem verwerten)" ankommen. Sorry, ich hab ja auch das magische Verwerten gelernt, aber ich würfel bedarf nur wenn ich ein Item auch wirklich benötige für meine eigene Ausrüstung, sonst Gier. 
Naja, ich denke, das Problem wird sich lösen, wenn erstmal einige 40er auf dem Server unterwegs sind. Derzeit ists ja noch ein "ich level so schnell es geht"-Spiel, leider. 

Naja, abwarten und Tee (oder Kaffee) trinken, schätzungsweise wird sich das meiste dieser angesprochenen Probleme innerhalb kurzer Zeit erledigen, wenn mal ein paar Leute mehr unterwegs sind in entsprechendem Levelbereich.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (24. September 2008)

Glaub auch, dass viele im TS reden. Leider merkte man in Order-Szenarien nie etwas davon, denn sie liefen alle rum wie Hühner (Kuchenbacken und War zugleich geht halt nicht).

Ansonsten fehlt mir schon einwenig der Biss im Chat. So kleine Flamewars fand ich schon in AoC ganz nice. :z


----------



## Vanimo (24. September 2008)

Artonas, ein Tipp an dich. Level im BG geht schneller und wechsel die Gilde. Es sollte genügend Gilden geben die zusammen Spielen und dir helfen werden. Zumindest ist es bei uns so. 

Es kristallisieren sich bereits jetzt 4-5 starke Gilden heraus. Aber auch diese nehmen gelegenheitspieler auf und helfen gerne. Einfach mal WarDB.com eingeben und auf deinem Server nach einer starken Gilde suchen. Vielleicht hast du ja glück und findest was.


----------



## myxir21 (24. September 2008)

Wie schon gesagt bei mir isses umgekehrt.

Die Deppen die ich ingame treffe, will ich auf keinen Fall noch in Ton haben und mit den restlichen 5% führe ich auch gute Unterhaltungen über den Chat. Ich hab keine Lust als 23 jähriger mich mit pubertierenden Bengeln über Frauen, Kiffen, saufen und allgemeine Geilheit zu unterhalten in Neu-Deutscher Sprache.

Hinzukommt das meine RL Kollegen bei mir das Privileg geniessen dürfen mit mir in Ton zu kommunizieren. Online MMORPG's spiele ich um Spass zu haben und mich bisschen in fremde Welten zu verirren. Ingame Freunde will ich keine, diese gehören ins RL.

Für einen Raid oder ingame Event mal kurz in den TS zu kommen ist ok. Aber nicht bei jedem Crap. Und dann muss es auch um das Thema gehen.


----------



## Doboss (24. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> Na dann erklär uns mal den Sinn deines Posts Myunjihausen? Also für mich macht er einfach keinen Sinn... das ist gebrabbel von jemandem der wahrscheinlich nichtmal die Open-Beta gespielt hat.
> 
> Es wird den Chat geben, jedoch nicht im Bereich T1, T2 und vielleicht nichtmal im T3. Aber die meißten brauchen ihn auch einfach nicht. Im T4 oder bei Angriffen oder zum Verteidigen von Keeps muss man ihn Zwangsweise benutzten, da auch wir mit einer Gilde von 20 Spieler keine Chance gegen 40 Ordnungsleute haben.
> 
> ...


Stimmt in WoW  kriegt meistens die Allianz die Backe voll^^
Aber das Spiel hat halt ein riesigen PvE Content.
Für die meisten Durchschnittsspieler ist da Pvp nur ein netter Zeitvertreib oder ne Möglichkeit an Epic zu kommen .
Es ist nicht der Kern des Spiels.
Ich denke das Ungleichgewicht bei Warhammer wird noch ein echtes Problem .
Wie könnte da eine Lösung gefunden werden?


----------



## DayPig (24. September 2008)

Jeder der es gut findet das es so Ruhig ist sollte doch lieber ein Offlinespiel spielen. Es ist doch gerade der reiz ein Online das man mit vielen Leuten Reden kann und sich austauscht. 

Das Dumme ist das ich mit dem Chatsystem das gefühl habe Offline zu sein und das sollte bei einem Onlinespiel nie der Fall sein.


----------



## Vanimo (24. September 2008)

Stimmt der Chat funzt noch nicht so wie er sollte XD aber dafür gibt es ja auch schon 1 bis 2 addons.. 

Doboss ich glaub es wird sich alleine regeln. Einfach noch ein bissle durchalten und in den t4 Content kommen. Da ist es wunderbar gesellig.

Coteaz ENDE


----------



## DS-Boudicca (24. September 2008)

Ich sag es mal gleich vorweg ich hab nich dan kompletten post gelesen.

Was die items und Bedarf roller angeht.

wir waren letzt in ner 3er gruppe unterwegs. (Zelot, squig und Jünger) wir saßen in einem raum
item dropt ich guck es mir an und schultern für nen Jünger -> und roll bedarf (weil besser als miene)

fragt mich der Zelot warum ich bedarf roll auf nen Zelot item. ich erst "hä das war nen Jünger item"

ok wir uns das ganze bei den nächtesn drops genauer angeschaut und es ist wirklich so das bei manchen items je nur die stats und die klasse varieren.

ist uns noch 3 mal passiert an dem abend.

PS: das mount kost 15g

greetz Boudicea


----------



## myxir21 (24. September 2008)

die Items varieren nur bei Loot der erst repariert werden muss. Die ergeben nach dem reppen jeweils auf seine Klasse bezogenen Loot


----------



## Aratorus (24. September 2008)

Respawn schrieb:


> Moin, irgendwie geht mir die Community auf meinem Server auf'n Keks.
> Keiner hat Lust auf irgendeine Weise zu kommunizieren. Es wird einfach nur geschwiegen und gekloppt. Hier und da mal 'n kleiner Flame-War, aber das is ja auch kein wirklicher Austausch.
> 
> Desweiteren wird Bedarf gewürfelt... und zwar auf alles. Wieso? Klar, Geld verdienen für's Mount später auf Level 20. Aber da Klassen/Rassen bei den Warhammer Items angegeben sind, verstehe ich nicht, wie man so _dreist_ sein kann und den Leuten ihre Beute wegrollt. Das ist nicht mal in WoW so schlimm.
> ...



Bis jetzt hatte ich selten Gruppen/Kriegstruppmitglieder, die auf alles Bedarf gewürfelt haben... aber es gibt sie. Ich würfel z.B. nur auf Dinge Bedarf, welche ich auch anziehen bzw. benutzen kann. Beim Rest mache ich höchstens mal Gier aber meist passe ich. Und auch so bekommt mal locker sein Gold für das Reitmount zusammen.


----------



## Orixas (24. September 2008)

grüße
ich muss ehrlich gestehen nachdme mir zum dirtten mal in einer öffentlichen quest der blaue streitkolben von nem squigtreiber weggewürfelt wurde , obwohl da dick udn fett chaos udn chaosbarbar draufstand udn er mir nach dem vierten flüstern :" HALTS MAUL " geschrieben hat , hab ich ihm sein blauen bogen weggewürfelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber das wurde mir perse zu nervig udn wisst ihr was , als der kolben zum vierten mal gedroppt ist hat er es gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, hab das gefühl die müssen das ma lam eigenem leib erfahren damit die das mitkriegen .......


----------



## Schnuffhausen (24. September 2008)

Ich kann diese Erfahrungen mit dem Chatten und dem Bedarf wählen in WAR nicht teilen. Sind alle sehr nett und

hilfsbereit, meißtens jedenfalls. Vielleicht spielt´s du die falsche Seite mit diesen komischen Freaks.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Verhalten allgemein war oder ist in WOW auch nicht besser oder schlechter. Wechsel mal die Seite.

Viele Grüße.







Respawn schrieb:


> Moin, irgendwie geht mir die Community auf meinem Server auf'n Keks.
> Keiner hat Lust auf irgendeine Weise zu kommunizieren. Es wird einfach nur geschwiegen und gekloppt. Hier und da mal 'n kleiner Flame-War, aber das is ja auch kein wirklicher Austausch.
> 
> Desweiteren wird Bedarf gewürfelt... und zwar auf alles. Wieso? Klar, Geld verdienen für's Mount später auf Level 20. Aber da Klassen/Rassen bei den Warhammer Items angegeben sind, verstehe ich nicht, wie man so _dreist_ sein kann und den Leuten ihre Beute wegrollt. Das ist nicht mal in WoW so schlimm.
> ...


----------



## DS-Boudicca (24. September 2008)

@myxir21

ne die items mussten nicht gereppt werden. 
konnt ich direkt anziehen. und hab auch das item fenster vom kumpel auf sienem monitor gesehn.

3 leute 1 item mit 3 unterschiedlichen stats je passend zur klasse.


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. September 2008)

Ich muss zugeben das ich ausserhalb meiner Gilde auch nicht viel schreib. Warum ?

- Schreib ich ne Erklärung oder ne Taktik liest se keiner  

- Schreib ich wen direkt an krieg ich ab und an ne Antwort, aber das kriegt so oder so keiner mit

- Steh ich nicht so auf random, ich könnte auch jetzt schon Stories erzählen die sich mit denen von WoW oder DAoC vergleichen liessen was ich an Dummfug erlebt habe. Zwar noch nichts Leroy Jenkins mässiges, aber es reichte mir.

Und die eben erwähnten "Bedarf" Würfler lassen sich auch am leichtesten aushebeln indem man mit der Gilde loszieht und nicht mit randoms.


----------



## Jay316 (24. September 2008)

Freunde, hört doch mal bitte auf solche Spaten immer auf die Fraktion zu beziehen. Stellt euch mal vor ich habe in WOW auf beiden Seiten high end Chars und soll ich euch mal was sagen?




Rischtiiiiiiiisch ! Ich habe auf beiden Seiten nette Leute und auch Idioten kennen gelernt. Hört doch mal endlich mit dem Shit auf.

Danke


----------



## Curentix (24. September 2008)

DS-Boudicca schrieb:


> ok wir uns das ganze bei den nächtesn drops genauer angeschaut und es ist wirklich so das bei manchen items je nur die stats und die klasse varieren.


Das ist nur bei den kaputten Teilen so, die man repariern kann. Nur da sieht jede Klasse, das für seine Klasse spezifische Gegenstand.


----------



## Neal (24. September 2008)

DA5x2000 schrieb:


> es gibt auch items die für jede klasse/rasse dropen.
> 
> bsp.: ein item dropt der zelot sieht: ein dolch rasse: chaos klasse: zelot
> 
> ...



Genau so schauts aus....jeder sieht das fuer seine klasse,deswegen wuerfelt jeder bedarf...


----------



## DS-Boudicca (24. September 2008)

Danke Neal

und NEIN man muss das nich erst reparieren gehn sondern kann direkt angelegt werden


----------



## Verun (24. September 2008)

Respawn schrieb:


> Moin, irgendwie geht mir die Community auf meinem Server auf'n Keks.
> Keiner hat Lust auf irgendeine Weise zu kommunizieren. Es wird einfach nur geschwiegen und gekloppt. Hier und da mal 'n kleiner Flame-War, aber das is ja auch kein wirklicher Austausch.
> 
> Desweiteren wird Bedarf gewürfelt... und zwar auf alles. Wieso? Klar, Geld verdienen für's Mount später auf Level 20. Aber da Klassen/Rassen bei den Warhammer Items angegeben sind, verstehe ich nicht, wie man so _dreist_ sein kann und den Leuten ihre Beute wegrollt. Das ist nicht mal in WoW so schlimm.
> ...



Genau das sind auch meine Erfahrungen. 
Mit dem Bedarf-Würfeln hatte ich bissher (außer bei Tränken) noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen, aber an dem System sollte Myrhic auf jeden Fall was ändern.
Ansonsten begegnen einem nur selten Leute, die freundlich, höflich oder hilfbereit sind.
Die meisten haben eine Einstellung, die die der Gesellschaft spiegelt: ICH und nach mir die Sintflut.

Was die Kritiker angeht: Chat ist nachwievor sehr wichtig. TS spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle, da nur vergleichsweise wenige Personen in einem "Chatroom" sind und bei schnell wechselnden Räumen sogar unmöglich ist (siehe Szenarien oder Zonenwechsel).
Spielt man zB Random-Szenarien, kann man durch Infos im Chat sehr viel reißen.
Auch über Zonenchat könnte man viel machen, da ist absolut nichts los in War.
Auf sends antwortet fast keiner. Es mag ja am Chatsystem liegen, daß noch in den Kinderschuhen stecken mag, aber wenn einer nach 5 sends immernoch nicht antwortet, ist das schon sehr komisch. Und das passiert zumindest mir sehr häufig.


----------



## Dagon1 (24. September 2008)

Haben die Leute eigentlich begriffen, daß die Items völlig unwichtig sind in dem Spiel?
Blaue Items sind spätestens 2 Leveln schlechter als grüne, lila Items nach ca. 4.
Bis Level 40 bekommt man durch Rufrang und Einfluss grinden alle Items die man braucht, drops und PQ-Säcke sind da unnötig.
Auf Lvl 40 kann man sich alles mögliche kaufen und braucht somit auch kein Loot.
Was zum Teufel ist hier los das keiner das zu begreifen scheint?

Fazit: Die Spieler müssen von ihrer Itemsucht loskommen die sie durch andere Spiele bekommen haben...


----------



## Sorzzara (24. September 2008)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Fazit: Die Spieler müssen von ihrer Itemsucht loskommen die sie durch andere Spiele bekommen haben...



Stells richtig: Durch EIN anderes Spiel =)


----------



## Dagon1 (24. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Stells richtig: Durch EIN anderes Spiel =)




Ich wollte nicht unbedingt wieder diesen Stein ins rollen bringen.^^


----------



## Max200 (24. September 2008)

Ich find Warhammer sowieso saublöd weil es 1. nur einen schwierigkeitsgrad gibt (ok das es nach einer zeit schwieriger wird ist normal aber das man nicht zwichen leicht,mittel,oder schwer wählen kann,naja),und außerdem ist es sowieso sau langweilig stundenlang monster zu töten und es bringt dir nix außer das du im level steigst.Voll öde


----------



## Myunjihausen (24. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> das ist gebrabbel von jemandem der wahrscheinlich nichtmal die Open-Beta gespielt hat.


Wirst lachen, ich bin exakt seit Beginn der Open Beta dabei ;-)

Wer hier wirklich die Einstellung vertritt "ab T4 beginnt das Spiel", hat den eigentlichen Sinn eines MMORPGs nicht verstanden - Freunde...DER WEG IST DAS ZIEL!
Schon mal nachgedacht, was man alles an PQs, Quests, Dungeons und Open-PvP-Zielen verpasst, wenn man im Eiltempo durch die Szenarios ins T4 levelt?

Schonmal dran gedacht wie traurig das ist, wenn man eine spannende PQ nicht schaffen kann, weil nur 2-3 Random-DDs im Gebiet rumlungern, von der Gilde grad keiner online ist (oder man keine hat) und alle Hilfeanfragen im Nirvana des Chats verhallen?
Wie schön, wenn dann eine gut organisierte Gildengruppe auftaucht, die PQ im Eiltempo durchrockt und man trotz freundlicher Anfrage weder zum Lösen der PQ in deren Gruppe darf oder zumeist nichtmal ne Antwort bekommt?
Wo bleibt da der Gedanke des "Reich gegen Reich"?
Achja, der gilt ja erst fürs "grosse" RvR im T4-Content....
Für das ideale PvP sollte man wohl ein Spiel programmieren mit Instant-Charakteren, Endgame only, kein Chat aber eingebauter Voicechat für Gilden & Allianzen und jeder der nach 8 Spielstunden noch keine Gilde hat, wird aus dem RvR in eine Wartehalle verbannt, wo er bleiben muss bis er sich einer Gilde angeschlossen hat, denn Randoms stören ja eh nur...


----------



## Respawn (25. September 2008)

Die Leute die hier rufen, dass sie niemanden brauchen und deshalb den Chat nicht benutzen, weil sie alles mit der Gilde klären, verstehen hier wohl was falsch.
Es geht mir nicht darum, dass man sich in einem festen Team zum Erfolg führt, sondern darum ein gewisses Maß an sozialer Kompetenz an den Tag zu legen. Dazu gehören unter anderem Dinge wie "hallo", "bye", "danke" (ich weiß, einige haben sich mit dem Eintritt der Pubertät diese Worte mit Leichtigkeit wieder abgewöhnt). Weiterhin das Antworten auf Fragen, das faire Würfeln usw. Und wie einer meiner Vorredner schon geschrieben hat: Versuchen für den Realm zu spielen und nicht _nur_ für die Gilde(klar, will man auch was darstellen) und schon garnich nur für sich.
Ich weiß, klingt wie 'n Weltverbesserer... aber mir würde es ehrlich gesagt mehr Spass machen so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Schnuffhausen: Hab glaub ich schon geschrieben, dass ich zunächst Destro gespielt habe auf Moot. Allerdings fehlen dort Ordnungsspieler und ich mag nicht 1Std. auf'n Szenario warten. Und deshalb spiele ich nun erstmal Ordnung auf Erengard.
Außerdem muss ich _Jay316_ rechtgeben: Diese Fraktionsunterschiede halte ich für absoluten Unfug, sry.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Dagon1: Es geht mir nicht unbedingt um den Wert der Items, sondern auch einfach um diese Dreistigkeit. Jaja, wayne klar... Trotzdem find ich's kacke, wenn ich zum 5. Mal meine verdammte Mütze nicht bekomme und dabei isses im T2 Gebiet doch so zugig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw: Bald 6500 Aufrufe, scheint echt 'n Thema zu sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -coRe (25. September 2008)

jo kann den eindruck nur bestätigen^^ zocke seit dem 18. auf dauerbetrieb aber in den chat hat noch nie irgendwer was geschrieben. (habe alle public quests durchgemacht)


----------



## Dagon1 (25. September 2008)

Ich habe zu Beginn des Jahres Pirates of the burnings sea gespielt, ein reines RvR-Spiel.
Das Spiel war nett aber unfertig und nicht so wie erhofft.
Die Community bestand aus Gilden die alles besser wussten.
ABER wenn es um RvR ging dann jointen alle auf ein gemeinsames TS und bestimmten ruck zuck einen Anführer und hielten die Klappe.
Die Community hätte besser sein sollen aber wenn es um etwas ging waren Gilden und Einzelgänger unwichtig dann galt es das einer den Hut auf hatte und probieren durfte und beim nächsten mal war es dann jemand anderes.

Ich als Gildenleiter dort turnte den lieben langen Tag zwischen einem Haufen TS herum. In WAR kenne ich noch nichtmal die anderen Gildenchefs, da es keinen Weltchat gibt indem Leute sich kundtun. Und X Foren abzugrasen und die Gildenwerbung zu lesen macht auch mit der Zeit dusselig.

Ich hoffe, daß mit der Zeit die kommunikation sich verbessert. Und hoffentlich entwickeln die Gilden nicht einen Egotrip wie in WoW.
Die Fraktion ist alles nicht die Gilden. Dies ist RvR.


----------



## Respawn (25. September 2008)

@coRe: Oder du hast es auch einfach nur überlesen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (25. September 2008)

Komischerweise hängen in anderen Spielen auch die meisten in irgendnem TS und bekommen es trotzdem hin auch mal nen Chatchannel zu lesen.


Etwa die War Comm ist wirklich so einseitig gestrickt oder es hängt damit zusammen das das Chatsystem einfach bescheiden ist. In den Standardeinstellungen erkennt man das geschriebene aus den /1 Channeln im ganzen NPC Laber Sumpf z.b extrem schlecht.


----------



## Roy1971 (25. September 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Komischerweise hängen in anderen Spielen auch die meisten in irgendnem TS und bekommen es trotzdem hin auch mal nen Chatchannel zu lesen.
> 
> 
> Etwa die War Comm ist wirklich so einseitig gestrickt oder es hängt damit zusammen das das Chatsystem einfach bescheiden ist. In den Standardeinstellungen erkennt man das geschriebene aus den /1 Channeln im ganzen NPC Laber Sumpf z.b extrem schlecht.



Wenn ich mal von meiner spielweise ausgehen darf, dann muss ich sagen, dass ich einfach zu beschäftigt bin, um die ganze Zeit auf den Chat zu achten. Erstens bekommt man durch das viele gefasel der ganzen Npc´s nicht unbedingt viel mit, da der Chat meistens mit unwichtigem Kram voll ist.... und mal ehrlich.... ich habe keine Lust, die ganze Zeit den Chat rauf und runter zu scrollen, um nachzusehen, ob irgendjemand was geschrieben hat.

Da ich auch die ganze Zeit mit Questen/PvP/PQ´s beschäftigt bin, hab ich auch gar keine Lust, mich im Chat totquatschen zu lassen. Ich denke auch, dass es vielen so geht wie mir... dass viele einfach mit dem "neuen" Spiel, den "neuen" Quests ect. beschäftigt sind. Wenn der Reitz des Neuen weg ist, werden auch viele wieder anfangen, vor langeweile den Chat zu benutzen.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (25. September 2008)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal von meiner spielweise ausgehen darf, dann muss ich sagen, dass ich einfach zu beschäftigt bin, um die ganze Zeit auf den Chat zu achten. Erstens bekommt man durch das viele gefasel der ganzen Npc´s nicht unbedingt viel mit, da der Chat meistens mit unwichtigem Kram voll ist.... und mal ehrlich.... ich habe keine Lust, die ganze Zeit den Chat rauf und runter zu scrollen, um nachzusehen, ob irgendjemand was geschrieben hat.
> 
> Da ich auch die ganze Zeit mit Questen/PvP/PQ´s beschäftigt bin, hab ich auch gar keine Lust, mich im Chat totquatschen zu lassen. Ich denke auch, dass es vielen so geht wie mir... dass viele einfach mit dem "neuen" Spiel, den "neuen" Quests ect. beschäftigt sind. Wenn der Reitz des Neuen weg ist, werden auch viele wieder anfangen, vor langeweile den Chat zu benutzen.



Da werden sich auf jeden Fall die Anfänger freuen die mal ne Frage im chat haben und dann 8h spammen müssen um mal ne Antwort zu bekommen.

Wenn ich War nicht schon aus der CB kennen würde, hätte ich das wohl schon nach 1 Tag in den Schrank gelegt.


----------



## Myunjihausen (25. September 2008)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Die Fraktion ist alles nicht die Gilden. Dies ist RvR.



Absolut richtig!


----------



## makkaal (25. September 2008)

Bin erstaunt, dass dieses Thema noch immer nicht gegessen ist.

Im Allgemeinen habe ich immer seltener die Empfindung, allein auf dem Server zu sein. Im /1 schreibt immer noch kaum wer, was ich persönlich aber für sehr angenehm halte - dafür füllt sich so langsam der /sc oder /wb. Meist schreiben die Leute mir per /tell zurück, und auf /s reagiert ohnehin die Mehrheit.

Um ehrlich zu sein, verstehe ich auch nicht das Problem mit der Würfelei. Selten ist es mir vorgekommen, dass mir was wirklich "weggewürfelt" wurde, es ist mir aber auch grundsätzlich egal - entweder gibt's den schicken Lootbeutel am Ende oder die RvR Ausrüstung/Einflussbelohnung ist ohnehin um Längen besser.

Und wie einer meiner Vorredner schon sagte: In diesem Spiel is' nich' mit Itemfixation. Zwar wichtig, aber nicht so massiv, dass man stundenlang dasselbe tun muss um an gute Ausrüstung zu kommen...


----------



## Myunjihausen (25. September 2008)

Es geht halt um die allgemeine Tendenz zur "Gildeneigenbrötlerei" und zum Egotrip - wenn diejenigen, die noch mit den Schwächen des Chatsystems kämpfen, da erstmal durch sind, wird man ja sehen inwieweit sich die Situation bessert...
Vereinzelt werden die Spieler schon offener, die Hoffnung muss man noch nicht aufgeben.
Es kann aber nicht schaden, darüber im Forum zu sprechen und auch mal sehr deutlich dabei zu werden, schliesslich wollen wir doch alle am Ende eine funktionierende Community und ordentliches Zusammenspiel auf allen Seiten, sonst macht das Ganze doch keinen Spaß ;-)
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Auch die Geburt eines Spieles geht nicht ohne Schmerzen vonstatten :-D


----------



## TrueMorgor (1. Oktober 2008)

Max200 schrieb:


> Ich find Warhammer sowieso saublöd weil es 1. nur einen schwierigkeitsgrad gibt (ok das es nach einer zeit schwieriger wird ist normal aber das man nicht zwichen leicht,mittel,oder schwer wählen kann,naja),und außerdem ist es sowieso sau langweilig stundenlang monster zu töten und es bringt dir nix außer das du im level steigst.Voll öde




XD ... willkommen in der Welt der MMO. Schwierigkeitsgrade in dem Sinn (wie es offline-Spiele haben) sind sinnlos (es sei denn es gäbe irgenwann mal Hardcore Server, aber das ist minimal was anderes).

Dafür, dass du allein losziehst und nur Monster kloppst, kann das Spiel nix (wie mehrmals überall (!!!) steht, geht es auch darum in diesem Spiel nicht primär).

Das ist so, wie in nen Ferrari kaufen und nach der ersten Fahrt merken, dass es so gut wie keinen Kofferraum und Rücksitze gibt, aber trotzdem haben wollen! Also praktisch sich bei Ferrari (bzw. dessen Fans) sich zu beschweren, warum man denn nicht einkaufen fahren kann mit der Familie.


----------



## Gri-Gorij (5. Oktober 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, verstehe ich auch nicht das Problem mit der Würfelei. Selten ist es mir vorgekommen, dass mir was wirklich "weggewürfelt" wurde, es ist mir aber auch grundsätzlich egal - entweder gibt's den schicken Lootbeutel am Ende oder die RvR Ausrüstung/Einflussbelohnung ist ohnehin um Längen besser.



Kann mir nich vorstellen dass dir das immer noch egal is wenn dir son Witzbold ein Setitem oder ein Epic wegwürfelt. Erleb das mindestens einmal pro Tag in den Szenarios und mich hats auch schon erwischt, und da lass ich auch solche ausreden wie Twink oder Verwerten nich mehr gelten. Hier herscht eindeutig Verbesserungsbedarf, weil solche Idioten gibts immer, und dagegen sollte man gnadenlos vorgehen.

Die mangelnde Kommunikation merk ich auch aber in Gruppen sind die Leute meist gesprächig genug.


----------



## Derigon (5. Oktober 2008)

Respawn schrieb:


> - alle im Teamspeak rumhängen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klar war in meiner WoW und HdRO-Zeit nicht anders. Da hab ich eigentlich NUR im Gilden TS rumgehangen.

Reicht ja eigentlich auch: Gilde + Friendlist und du bist glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yvett (5. Oktober 2008)

Respawn schrieb:


> Aber alle Außenstehenden so zu behandeln als wären es unnütze Serverplatzbeleger ist wohl genau das falsche für das Spiel.



Und genau das ist der springende Punkt... Gamer, die in keiner Gilde sind, werden einfach nicht beachtet. Solange ich keinen festen Mainchar habe, und keine Gilde gefunden habe, die nicht nur Hartcore pvP mässig unterwegs ist, werde ich ich noch Gildenlos bleiben..Das dauer geflamme in WoW hat mich auch genervt, aber etwas mehr leben könnte ruhig im öffentlichen Chat sein. Auf Erengrad/ Ordnung  ist totale tote Hose, noch nicht mal in den Schlachten is was zu lesen.

Und nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit mit Kumpels / Freunden zu spielen... in meinem Fall hängen die alle noch bei WoW rum, ich denke, damit bin ich nicht alleine


----------



## Elessor (5. Oktober 2008)

Dead206 schrieb:


> Ließe es sich nicht einführen das wenn die Gegenstände Karierenbezogen sind, nur die eine Kariere dafür würfeln kann.
> 
> Beispiel: Es dropt eine blaue Robe die nur Schamanen tragen können.
> Und nun bekommen nur die Schamanen die Möglichkeit zum würfeln.
> ...



also soweit ich das mitbekomen habe, wird das genau so eingeführt...oder ist schon?


----------



## L4wrence (5. Oktober 2008)

hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber kann mir denken was zu meinst. auch ich hab letztens 2 gilden zusammen pq gesehen u anschließend keeps erobern. und das alles in einer geschlossenen gruppe, sodass man nicht beitreten konnte, find ich auch zum kotzen... da sind schon so schöne riesige schlachten möglich und dann sowas....


----------



## Mangler (5. Oktober 2008)

Das sind auch Bots die reden nicht so viel einfach mal die Leute anreden die nicht nur im Kreis laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jodu (6. Oktober 2008)

also ich habe bisher recht unterschiedliche erfahrungen mit der community auf meinem server gemacht....einerseits nerven diese bekloppten need-roller schon...besonders im szenario, aber da muss ich auch zu sagen, dass es wirklich schonmal vorkommt, das man als alter WoW-Spieler(jaja ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nur auf die rüstungsart guckt und dann würfelt...ist mir auch schon einmal passiert, hab mich dann aber im chat entschuldigt und das item abgedrückt....was noch schlimmer ist, ist meiner meinung nach der Egoismus mancher spieler....

gerade heute lief ich mit meinem zeloten durch ein questgebiet, mir kommt ein schamane entgegen, der kaum noch leben hat, ich heile ihn hoch, geb ihm n absorb-schild und hab danach natürlich die mobs am arsch, ich geh drauf und whisper ihn an, ob er mich kurz rezzen könnte, keine reaktion, ich, natürlich ziemlich angepisst, beim spawnpunkt rezzen lassen, wieder hingerannt, seh ihn wieder mit 4-5mobs kämpfen, lass ihn links liegen, er stirbt. Er flamed mich bestimmt 5min. voll, wie behindert ich eigentlich wär, ihn verrecken zu lassen...ich hab ihm dann erklärt, warum ich ihn dieses mal nicht geheilt habe, er packt mich auf igno....
das nervt aber zum beispiel gestern kam ein netter chosen vorbei, handelt mich an und drückt mir einen blauen dolch für meine klasse in die hand und meint nur "bitteschön, brauch ich nicht" das ist doch mal wirklich nett...

hab mich dann im nächsten szenario dann gleich mal revanchiert und nen blauen dolch für ne hexenkriegerin, den ich noch in der tasche hatte, verschenkt, keine reaktion, kein danke, nichts...das nervt dann schon wieder ziemlich

ebenso fällt mir ein unglaublicher egoismus  oder "Itemneid" bei den PQs auf...ein Freund von mir spielt Blackorc und hat in der 3.Stufe irgendeiner PQ getankt (also einen Held, auf seiner Stufe) ich habe mir  fast die finger blutig geheilt, aber es waren noch 4 andere da, unter anderem ein schamane und ein weiterer zelot und noch ein blackorc. Alle diese waren in einer Gruppe wie ich später heraus fand, auf jedenfall kam kein einziger heal bei unserem tank an, der andere blackorc hieb fröhlich mit seiner 2hand waffe auf den held ein und wurde von 2 heilern unterstützt,sodass er nie in gefahr war, unter 80% leben zu geraten...ich schaffte es noch gerade, meinen Freund bei knappen 5% zu halten, als er schließlich umkippte, der held rannte zu mir und ich wurde mit wenigen schlägen ins jenseits befördert.
Auch nach freundlichem Fragen nach einem Rezz wurde ich erfolgreich ignoriert und so blieb mir und meinem Kumpel nichts übrig, als zu Fuß zu laufen, was relativ beschwerlich war, da man entweder der straße folgen musste, die aber einen großen umweg machte, oder sich durch den wald zu schlagen, wo jede menge mobs warteten...als wir ankamen war die PQ vorbei, wir hatten zum schluss recht viel verpasst, wenig bonus bekommen und auch nur eine schlechte loot-tüte bekommen....

versteht ihr was ich meine? man wird teilweise systematisch von der PQ fern gehalten, um nicht die begehrten blauen oder lilafarbenen lootbags zu bekommen, das finde ich eigentlich ziemlich doof...

Also gut...wenn ich mir meinen post so anschaue, überwiegt das negative doch schon ziemlich...schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja vielleicht wirds ja noch besser

mfg

Jodu


----------



## Siccaria (6. Oktober 2008)

Mal abwarten welche Spieler uns erhalten bleiben und wer nach dem Gratismonat geht... ich glaube wenn der rum ist, dann lohnt es sich erst eine erste Prognose abzugeben wie die WAR Community am Ende aussieht.


----------



## Gromthar (6. Oktober 2008)

L4wrence schrieb:


> hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber kann mir denken was zu meinst. auch ich hab letztens 2 gilden zusammen pq gesehen u anschließend keeps erobern. und das alles in einer geschlossenen gruppe, sodass man nicht beitreten konnte, find ich auch zum kotzen... da sind schon so schöne riesige schlachten möglich und dann sowas....


Naja, wenn man mit der Gilde unterwegs ist finde ichd as shcon vollkommen i.O. Gruppen zu schließen um sein eigenes Ding durchzuziehen. Machen wir nicht anders. Es geht uns dann um ein kleines Gildenevent, und dieses ziehen wir nunmal als Gilde durch. Natürlich sind auch andere Leute willkommen, nur sollen sie dann bitte jemanden fragen. Soviel Anstand sollte man in einem MMO schon haben. Wer sind in einer unserer Gildengruppen anschließen will, der muss mit uns nunmal kommunizieren und auf Anweisungen hören können, bzw. die Chat genau verfolgen, sonst fliegt er eben wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und genau wegen Leuten wie Jodu sie angesprochen hat verhalten wir uns so. Wir spielen ein MMO und wer nicht zur Kommunikation mit anderen auf eine angenehme Art und Weise fähig ist, der hat dort auch nichts zu suchen - besonders nicht in der Nähe meiner Gilde und mir.


----------



## Steinwagner (6. Oktober 2008)

einige Posts hier sprechen mir wirklich aus der Seele....

Zum einen die Ninjalooter und zum anderen die Leute die entweder zu Dumm/ zu faul sind den chat zu lesen/ zu benutzen. Ist schon nervig wenn man im Scenario die Leute darauf hinweist doch nur auf Items zu würfeln, die man auch benutzen möchte und man dann nie antworten bekommt usw.

Am schlimmsten finde ich aber die ewige Stille in diesem Spiel, da kann ich auch ein offline Game zocken. Im Chat steht nie was. Falls man eine Frage im Chat stellt, bekommt man  nie Antworten - selbst auf direkte whispers reagiert niemand. Ich zocke seit Beginn auf Averland und haben neben 2 Freunden aus dem RL keinen einzigen bekannten im Spiel. Auf annäherungsversuche wird grundsätzlich nicht reagiert. Ich bin schon froh, wenn mal ein kurzes ja oder nein als Antwort kommt. Meinen Bekannten gehts übrigends genauso(liegt also nicht an mir ;-) ). Zu allem Übel haben sich auf Averland auch noch einige WoW Pro-Gilden die auf Frostwolf spielten angesiedelt (keine angenehmen Zeitgenossen).

Was ich mich derzeit Frage ist, ob es daran liegt, dass die Leute einfach zu dumm sind den Chat zu bedienen, keine Lust auf kommunikation haben, oder aus puren Egosimus. Ich starte jetzt dann nochmal auf einen anderen Server neu ( da ich mit meinen Feuermagier eh net zufrieden bin), falls die community dort genauso ist, bin ich nach dem Probemonat erstmal einige Monate weg.


----------

